# XCOM 2 - Der Spielthread



## Elektrostuhl (4. Februar 2016)

Morgen ist es endlich soweit. Für mich wird es der Einstieg in das XCOM-Universum, den ich schon damals mit dem Urvater UFO verpasst habe. Ich werde im Verlauf des Spiels, bestimmt viele Fragen haben. Hier sind ja einige Rundenstrategie-Experten unterwegs. 

Eine kleine Frage hätte ich aber jetzt schon. Wird es einen Koop-Modus geben?


----------



## Peter Bathge (5. Februar 2016)

Nein, gibt es nicht. Multiplayer umfasst lediglich 1vs1-Gefechte.


----------



## LowriderRoxx (5. Februar 2016)

Falls jemand Probleme mit ungewolltem Scrollen hat: probeweise mal Kabel aller Joysticks und Gamepads ziehen.

Bei mir reicht es, wenn mein Warthog angeschlossen ist, um im Base Screen ein konstantes Scrollen nach rechts zu verursachen.


----------



## Elektrostuhl (5. Februar 2016)

No! Gerade die Mail von Amazon entdeckt, dass erst am 8. geliefert wird.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (5. Februar 2016)

Erster Einsatz (nach der Tutorial-Mission) und direkt mal meinen besten Soldaten verloren.
Läuft


----------



## Herbboy (5. Februar 2016)

Elektrostuhl schrieb:


> No! Gerade die Mail von Amazon entdeckt, dass erst am 8. geliefert wird.


 sicher? ^^  steht da vlt nur so was wie "voraussichtlich... 7.-9.2. " oder so ? Wenn du es heute bestellt hast, wird es halt wohl frühestens morgen abgeschickt (bei nicht-prime-Kunden), dann wäre aber zumindest Montag realistisch.

Ich hab es im MM geholt bzw. holen lassen (ein Kumpel bringt es mir später) , inkl dem DLC, den man als Vorbesteller garantiert bekommt. Wer nicht vorbestellt, muss halt schauen, ob es trotzdem dabei ist, ist wohl bei der Erstauflage der Fall. 

Freue mich schon sehr, ich hoffe nur, dass mein Arm nicht schlapp macht.. ich hab seit Monaten oft ein wahnsinniges Stechen und ziehen im Oberarm unterhalb der Schulter...


----------



## Loosa (5. Februar 2016)

Elektrostuhl schrieb:


> No! Gerade die Mail von Amazon entdeckt, dass erst am 8. geliefert wird.



Oh Mann, ist das gemein. 
Ich dachte bei Vorbestellungen garantiert Amazon das Lieferdatum? Könntest es immer noch stornieren und nen Key online kaufen. Aber dann ohne Vorbesteller-Bonus.

(bekam gerade eine SMS, dass meine Kopie in der Packstation auf mich wartet. )


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (5. Februar 2016)

Loosa schrieb:


> Oh Mann, ist das gemein.
> Ich dachte bei Vorbestellungen garantiert Amazon das Lieferdatum? Könntest es immer noch stornieren und nen Key online kaufen. Aber dann ohne Vorbesteller-Bonus.



Hängt das auch nicht mit dem Zeitpunkt der Vorbestellung zusammen? Wie z.B. jemand der erst diese Woche die Bestellung getätigt hat, könnte es doch durchaus vorkommen, dass da mal der Liefertermin nicht eingehalten wird.
Trotzdem ist sowas immer sehr ärgerlich. 

Ich hab meine heute im Laden abgeholt, schickes Wechselbild-Cover


----------



## Phurba (5. Februar 2016)

Muss man Teil 1 gespielt haben wegen Vorgeschichte und so ?!?


----------



## Peter Bathge (5. Februar 2016)

Phurba schrieb:


> Muss man Teil 1 gespielt haben wegen Votgeschichte und so ?!?



Nein!


----------



## Phurba (5. Februar 2016)

Danke, gut zu wissen.


----------



## Loosa (5. Februar 2016)

Eine tiefgängige Geschichte wie in Mass Effect, oder ein Fortsetzungsroman wie Batman gab es bei XCom nicht.
Die Geschehnisse im ersten Teil wurden zwar gut erzählt, fand ich, aber die Geschichte dahinter bewegte sich mehr im Rahmen von "da sind Aliens, sie sind böse, mach sie fertig". 



TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Hängt das auch nicht mit dem Zeitpunkt der Vorbestellung zusammen? Wie z.B. jemand der erst diese Woche die Bestellung getätigt hat, könnte es doch durchaus vorkommen, dass da mal der Liefertermin nicht eingehalten wird.



Das sollte schon wärend des Bestellvorgangs dastehen. Meine Sendung wurde erst gestern am späten Nachmittag abgeschickt und war heute Mittag da. In manchen Regionen braucht das aber möglicherweise einen Tag mehr Vorlauf.


----------



## Phurba (5. Februar 2016)

Habe gestern Nacht schon mal kurz reingeschaut und mich halt gefragt, ob es zu dem geretteten Commander mit dem Alien-Chip im Hirn eine entsprechende (und evtl. wichtige) Vorgeschichte gibt.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (5. Februar 2016)

Ok, entweder es ist einfach nur zu lange her, dass ich den Vorgänger gespielt habe, oder das Spiel ist deutlich schwerer geworden.
3 Missionen gespielt, 4 Verluste ... auf dem leichtesten Schwierigkeitsgrad ...
Zwei Treffer und mein Soldat ist in der Regel down. Wenn es dumm läuft steckt er die während einer Runde ein, so dass man nicht mal reagieren kann.
Übrigens hatte ich bisher in jeder Mission ein Rundenlimit.
Wenn mich das nicht so unter Druck setzten würde, könnte ich auch etwas vorsichtiger an die Dinge ran gehen.


----------



## LowriderRoxx (5. Februar 2016)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Übrigens hatte ich bisher in jeder Mission ein Rundenlimit.
> Wenn mich das nicht so unter Druck setzten würde, könnte ich auch etwas vorsichtiger an die Dinge ran gehen.


Bei mir waren die ersten 6-7 Missionen mit Limit, bis zur ersten Avatar-Mission (Black Vial).  Aber eigentlich sind die Limits hoch genug, um sich zumindest an die wichtigste Grundregel von Long War zu halten: low cover is no cover. 

Erst mit dem Auftauchen der Stun Lancer kippt die Balance ein wenig zugunsten der Aliens, da die scheinbar nur durch Overwatch Traps in Schach gehalten werden können.


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (5. Februar 2016)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Ok, entweder es ist einfach nur zu lange her, dass ich den Vorgänger gespielt habe, oder das Spiel ist deutlich schwerer geworden.
> 3 Missionen gespielt, 4 Verluste ... auf dem leichtesten Schwierigkeitsgrad ...
> Zwei Treffer und mein Soldat ist in der Regel down. Wenn es dumm läuft steckt er die während einer Runde ein, so dass man nicht mal reagieren kann.
> Übrigens hatte ich bisher in jeder Mission ein Rundenlimit.
> Wenn mich das nicht so unter Druck setzten würde, könnte ich auch etwas vorsichtiger an die Dinge ran gehen.



Nein du täuschst dich nicht. Ich Spiele auf dem zweiten Schwierigkeitsgrad, da ich gerade aus der Longwar Mod komme, aber das hier ist ein ganz anderes Kaliber. Leider ist das auch mein hauptsächlicher Kritikpunkt. Es ist nicht "schwierig" im Sinne von: ich muss nachdenken und taktieren, sondern es ist "frustrierend" im Sinne von: Wir machen es dir jetzt schwerer, indem dein ganzer Squad trotz hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht trifft. Das RNG Element ist deutlich schlechter geworden. Dazu kommt eine unfassbare Trefferquote der Gegner. Für manche Situationen pro Runde gibt es scheinbar auch nur EINE Lösung, um lebend davon zu kommen. Dazu gehört die Reihenfolge in der du deine Leute bewegst, sie schiessen lässt und ob der Schaden genau wie beim letzten mal war. Das finde ich ehrlich gesagt wenig taktisch, sonder viel zu zufällig.

Das mit den Timern muss ich leider auch bestätigen: In 13 Missionen (Strichliste geführt) 8 Timer. 6mal 8 Runden und 2mal 12 Runden. 6 von diesen Timern (die 12er inkl) waren: Nach Ablauf Squad tot. Also das ist echt extrem schlecht, bei aller Liebe. 

Ansonsten macht es mir trotzdem Spaß. All die neuen Funktionen ... hach und meine Freunde auch als Wissenschaftler und Ingenieure zu sehen ist echt zu schießen


----------



## LowriderRoxx (5. Februar 2016)

Zwei Tips noch, da man es leicht übersieht:
-- falls vom Zielort einer Bewegung eine Sichtlinie zu einem Alien besteht, taucht links neben dessen Lebensbalken ein kleines Fadenkreuz auf -- man kann also vor jeder Bewegung prüfen, ob danach ein Schuss möglich ist
-- die Zunge der Viper hat eine Reichweite von 12 Feldern, was dem Bewegungsradius eines Soldaten entspricht -- kann man in der \XCOM 2\ XComGame\Config\DefaultGameData_SoldierSkills.ini ändern, Parameter "GET_OVER_HERE_MAX_RANGE"


----------



## Herbboy (5. Februar 2016)

Phurba schrieb:


> Habe gestern Nacht schon mal kurz reingeschaut und mich halt gefragt, ob es zu dem geretteten Commander mit dem Alien-Chip im Hirn eine entsprechende (und evtl. wichtige) Vorgeschichte gibt.


 nur die allgemeine Vorgeschichte: bei xcom haben halt Alien die Erde überfallen und mal hier, mal dort "Terror"-Angriffe gestartet, und Du hast eine Truppe befehligt, die im Auftrag der Weltgemeinschaft die Angriffe abwehrt und am Ende das Mutterschiff entern soll. Im Laufe des Spiels kommen dann halt immer mehr, andere und bessere Alien-Einheiten ins Spiel, und Du wiederum erforschst nach und nach auch Psi-Kräfte für einige Soldaten. Xcom 2 setzt wiederum an der Grund"Story" an, und zwar haben in dem Szenario die Alien gewonnen und beherrschen die Erde, und du steuert eine Rebellen-Truppe. Aber irgendwas an Story im Sinne von "muss man wissen, um es zu verstehen" gibt es AFAIK nicht.


----------



## Elektrostuhl (5. Februar 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> sicher? ^^ steht da vlt nur so was wie "voraussichtlich... 7.-9.2. " oder so ? Wenn du es heute bestellt hast, wird es halt wohl frühestens morgen abgeschickt (bei nicht-prime-Kunden), dann wäre aber zumindest Montag realistisch.



Jop, leider ziemlich sicher. Kein voraussichtlicher Termin. Montag der 8. soll zugestellt werden. Vielleicht ist es trotzdem morgen in der Post. Aber ich rechne nicht wirklich damit. 



Loosa schrieb:


> Ich dachte bei Vorbestellungen garantiert Amazon das Lieferdatum?



Dachte ich auch. Deswegen war die Entäuschung wohl auch etwas größer. Hatte fest mit heute gerechnet. 



TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Hängt das auch nicht mit dem Zeitpunkt der Vorbestellung zusammen? Wie z.B. jemand der erst diese Woche die Bestellung getätigt hat, könnte es doch durchaus vorkommen, dass da mal der Liefertermin nicht eingehalten wird.Trotzdem ist sowas immer sehr ärgerlich.



Vorbestellt habe ich tatsächlich etwas kurzfristig - vorgestern. Ich war mir lange nicht sicher und hatte gehofft, dass noch eine etwas üppigere Ausgabe für Sammler angekündigt wird. Naja egal. In ein paar Tagen bin ich dabei und heimse bis dahin hier die Tipps und ersten Eindrücke ein. 

Erzählt mal. Ist es bisher das geworden, was ihr euch erhofft habt?


----------



## Matthias Dammes (5. Februar 2016)

Elektrostuhl schrieb:


> Erzählt mal. Ist es bisher das geworden, was ihr euch erhofft habt?



Ich finde, dass ich mich erstmal ein wenig umgewöhnen muss. Weil es doch ein wenig anders funktioniert als der Vorgänger.
Mit dem eher auf Schleichen ausgelegten Ansatz usw.

Am meisten stören mich bisher tatsächlich die permanenten Zeitbegrenzungen.
Nach 8 Missionen waren jetzt glaub ich 6 oder 7 mit Rundenbegrenzung.
Selbst wenn es keinen offensichtlichen Zähler gibt, so gibt es dann meist doch einen versteckten Timer weil die Aliens ein Objekt langsam zerströren oder Zivilisten umbringen.
Von Rundenstrategie erwarte ich aber eigentlich genau das Gegenteil.
Da will ich nicht unter Zeitdruck gesetzt werden, sondern behutsam Schritt für Schritt vorgehen.

Aber sonst ist es schon großartig.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (6. Februar 2016)

Und da ist es plötzlich 2 Uhr ...
Nur noch eine Runde ...


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (6. Februar 2016)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Ich finde, dass ich mich erstmal ein wenig umgewöhnen muss. Weil es doch ein wenig anders funktioniert als der Vorgänger.
> Mit dem eher auf Schleichen ausgelegten Ansatz usw.
> Am meisten stören mich bisher tatsächlich die permanenten Zeitbegrenzungen.
> Nach 8 Missionen waren jetzt glaub ich 6 oder 7 mit Rundenbegrenzung.
> ...



Absolut richtig. Und es zerstört auch leider, gerade in höheren Schwierigkeitsgraden, den Ansatz des Schleichens. Zuviele Gegner, zu hohe Trefferquoten selbiger gegen viel zu wenig Zeit, um von A nach B zu kommen. Und das sind wirklich nur die mit offensichtlichem Timer. Die Einzige Mission ohne Timer bisher war für mich die Blacksite Mission, die mir richtig Spaß gemacht hat. Alle anderen sind ziemliche Hetze und lassen viel der Taktik vermissen. Ich wiederhole mich, aber der Random Luck Generator ( Sorry aber mit Number hat das nix zu tun) ist extremst schlecht geraten und ja er kann auch ohne eigenes Verschulden ganze Teams auslöschen. Auf Ironman würde ich das keinem empfehlen (auch weil die Steuerung immernoch so seltsame Anwandlungen hat), der nicht vollkommen Frustresistent ist. 
BTW: Mir ist bei einigen Missionen aufgefallen, wie wenig die Aliens von ihrer eigenen "Übermacht" halten. Oh ein 4 Mann Trupp überfällt unser 22 Mann Team hier am Zug,... let's blow this shit up instantly because we don't need that precious cargo. 
Das hätte man anders lösen MÜSSEN. Beispiel: Dein 4 Mann Trupp schaltet von besagten 22 Gegnern 14 aus, ohne überhaupt getroffen zu werden (vollkommen unrealistisch mit der Trefferquote der Aliens), die restlichen 8 bemerken "Oh verdammt wir verlieren" bzw 



Spoiler



bekommen es vom Oberkommando gesagt


 und entscheiden DANN "Wir jagen das Zeug hoch, bevor es denen in die Hände fällt. Also begibt sich einer hin und aktiviert den Selbstzerstörungsmodus und DANN aber auch nur DANN fängt ein Rundentimer an. Und sollten sie es zerstören, sollte es Ihnen genauso weh tun, wie es dem Spieler weh tut (AVATAR Rückschritt, Dark Event gestoppt) Das würde für einen Haufen taktischer Möglichkeiten im Zusammenhang mit dem Schleichen sorgen. Verteidige ich die Ware, damit der Rest nicht an die Selbstzerstörung kommt? Kann ich den gegnerischen Hacker aufhalten bevor er die Ware erreicht? Hinterhalte, Vorstöße, Search and Destroy... alles Sachen die ich mir erhofft hatte mit der neuen Gamemechanik, aber leider sind bisher (inzwischen 11 von 15) alles "Renne ganz schnell vor, mache einen Überfall, aktivier/sammle/rette irgendwas oder wen und dann renne so schnell es geht zum Abholpunkt, ach und wir setzen dir soviele Gegner in den Weg, dass du das manchmal unmöglich schaffen kannst." 
Ich starte jetzt schon Missionen grundsätzlich neu, wenn ich nicht innerhalb der Hälfte der Züge mehr als die halbe Karte passiert habe, ohne jmd zu verlieren. Das hat leider nix mit Taktik oder Strategie zu tun. Schade drum.
Beste Situation bis jetzt: Bei der Blacksite Mission vor dem letzten Gebäude. Drinnen 1 "Mech" 2 Advent Stunlancer. EGAL wie ich mich "taktisch" postiert habe, ob außerhalb der Sichtweite, ob ich mich fast den gesammten Bewegungsradius zurückgezogen hab, der "Mech" kommt raus und trifft über die halbe Karte einen meiner besten Leute (sogar schon mit Rüstung), One-Hit kill. IMMER und immer derselbe. Also kluges Köpfchen ich Strategie gewechselt. Alle 4 Soldaten neben der Tür in Full Cover versteckt, in den Overwatchmodus gesetzt und grinsend darauf gewartet, dass er aus der Tür rauskommt. Macht er, alle VIER Overwatches gehen auf 2-3 Tiles daneben, er stoppt dreht sich und killt mit einer Granatensalve 2 Soldaten instant (beide volle HP). Nur zum Spaß mal geschaut, was die Trefferquote aus der Position für meinen Ranger war (100% ), was bei Overwatch glaube ich so ca 60-80% bedeutet, je nach Skill. Wie also um alles in der Welt verpassen alle 4 das. Ich also neu geladen, selbes Spiel, selbes Ergebnis. Noch mal geladen und sage und schreibe 1 meiner Leute um 1 Tile nach rechts versetzt (taktisch hat sich also nix geändert), Overwatch an, Mech kommt raus und simsalabim ALLE 4 treffen, Mech erledigt. Ähm also sorry, das ergibt soviel Sinn, wie *hier jetzt beliebigen Vergleich einsetzen*. Auch hier wiederhole ich mich: Es SOLLTE so sein: Schusschance wird angezeigt, du entscheidest "Schuss", DANN wird der Berechnungswürfel geworfen und die Chance errechnet. Es IST aber so: Zug beginnt, je nach Reihenfolge und Position wird entschieden, ob der Soldat trifft oder nicht. Die Prozentzahl hat eigentlich gar keine Auswirkung darauf. Das habe ich auch schon getestet. Ein Soldat hat eine 2%!! Trefferchance. Erster Versuch, kein Treffer, Reload Soldat neben ihm 2 Tiles versetzt, Crit Treffer (1% ). 3 Tiles versetzt, normaler Treffer, 4 Tiles, daneben, 5-7, ebenso. Ab 8 wieder Treffer. komplett reproduzierbar. Das gibt einem das Gefühl, dass man um seine Taktik und Strategie betrogen wird. Und wie ich schon sagte, in manchen Situationen gibt es genau EINE Lösung, wie alle lebend herauskommen, völlig irrelevant, wer den strategischen, zahlenmäßigen oder sonstigen Vorteil hat. Das auszuknobeln, bei ständigem Neuladen macht auf die Dauer auch kein Spaß. 
Ich sehe ein, wenn ich durch taktische Fehler (unvorsichtig vorgerannt, wozu mich die Timer ja zwingen) oder zu Killgeil (wozu mich die Timer ebenfalls zwingen) meine Leute verliere, aber wenn es ausschließlich auf eine 50/50 Chance pro versetzter Tile rausläuft, ist das sehr sehr armselig.

Aber, ich hab trotzdem zumindest ein wenig Spaß und dank des nahezu vollkommen offen liegenden Spiel, sollten Fans da schnell durch Mods Abhilfe schaffen


----------



## LowriderRoxx (6. Februar 2016)

RoTTeN1234 schrieb:


> Beste Situation bis jetzt: Bei der Blacksite Mission vor dem letzten Gebäude. Drinnen 1 "Mech" 2 Advent Stunlancer. EGAL wie ich mich "taktisch" postiert habe, ob außerhalb der Sichtweite, ob ich mich fast den gesammten Bewegungsradius zurückgezogen hab, der "Mech" kommt raus und trifft über die halbe Karte einen meiner besten Leute (sogar schon mit Rüstung), One-Hit kill. IMMER und immer derselbe.


Haywire Protocol vom Specialist ändert die Situation komplett, da du den Mech entweder übernehmen oder zumindest für zwei Runden ausser Gefecht setzen kannst, genau wie die beiden Geschütztürme. Dann mit dem Grenadier die beiden Lancer ihrer Deckung berauben, bischen Peng Peng machen, und schon ist Ruhe. 

Ich spiele den ersten Durchgang nur auf Commander, weil es keinen ITZ Jaeger gibt, der mich aus der Scheisse retten kann. Aber zumindest die Missionen bis hin zu Black Vial sind relativ gemütlich zu erledigen, wenn man die passenden Leute hat. Wie gesagt, Haywire Protocol macht einen Riesenunterschied aus. Und die Möglichkeit, den Ranger präzise für seinen Schwerthieb zu platzieren, erlaubt es einem, einen Dash zum letzten Gegner hin zu wagen. Bei LW hat man mit sowas immer weitere Pods getriggert und eine Kaskade ausgelöst, die fast immer in einem Wipe endete. 

Interessant wurde es erst mit dem Aufkommen der Viper. Wenn die einen zu sich hinziehen und man dadurch auch noch in die Reichweite eines Stun Lancers kommt, ist der Tag quasi gelaufen. Ein OW Guardian wäre nett, dann bräuchte man nicht immer 3+ Leute für eine Overwatch Trap. Nun war Veteran zu leicht und Commander zu schwer -- also ganz genau wie bei EU zu Beginn. Mir wurden quasi die vielen Stunden mit LW zum Verhängnis. 

Was den Seed vom RNG angeht: ist wie bei Jagged Alliance damals. Die Zahlen werden entweder zu Beginn der Runde oder sogar schon zu Beginn des Einsatzes bestimmt. Oder halt beim Starten von XCOM2. Anschließend nimmt jede Aktion einen Eintrag vom Stack, selbst wenn keiner benötigt wird. Klassisches Save Scumming ist dadurch unmöglich, aber solang noch irgendeine Einheit irgendwas machen kann, bleibt einem die Möglichkeit, den Ausgang zu verändern. Wie bei JA: speichern zu Beginn der Runde, nicht direkt vor der Aktion. 

Gibt eh bestimmt bald wieder eine Option (oder wieder Second Wave), dass der Seed beim Laden neu erzeugt wird. Dann werden auch einige wieder auf der strategischen Ebene solange den Spielstand neu laden bis ihr Lieblingssoldat bei der Beförderung einen Extra-Perk bekommt.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (6. Februar 2016)

Die ersten Mods, die sich mit dem Timer beschäftigen, sind schon im Steam Workshop aufgetaucht.
Werd ich mir heute vielleicht mal anschauen.


----------



## Batze (6. Februar 2016)

Wenn man sich mal so umhört, soll ja ein richtiger Frustkiller sein dieser fast immer anwesende Runden Timer.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (6. Februar 2016)

Batze schrieb:


> Wenn man sich mal so umhört, soll ja ein richtiger Frustkiller sein dieser fast immer anwesende Runden Timer.



Es bewirkt in meinen Augen halt meist das Gegenteil von Taktik.
Ich sehe mich gezwungen irgendwie schnell zu meinem Ziel zu kommen.
Zeit mal ein paar Runden das Gelande auszuspähen, um seine Option zu sondieren, bleibt in der Regel nicht.


----------



## Peter Bathge (6. Februar 2016)

Ich finde, die Taktik kommt gerade erst dadurch raus, dass man überlegen muss, wie man die Gegner rechtzeitig ausschaltet. Ganz davon abgesehen, dass ich die Anzahl der Runden sehr großzügig finde. Wenn es keine Timer gäbe, würde man immer die gleiche Taktik verwenden.


----------



## Batze (6. Februar 2016)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Ich finde, die Taktik kommt gerade erst dadurch raus, dass man überlegen muss, wie man die Gegner rechtzeitig ausschaltet.


Taktik wird aber von jedem anders wahrgenommen. Die einen spielen gerne mit solch einem Stressfaktor im Rücken, die meisten aber wohl eher nicht. Und rechtzeitiges Ausschalten ist nicht immer vor sicherem Ausschaltem.



PeterBathge schrieb:


> Ganz davon abgesehen, dass ich die Anzahl der Runden sehr großzügig finde.


Auch wieder ziemlich subjektiv (was ja auch erlaubt sein darf/muss). Viele andere sehen das wohl anders.



PeterBathge schrieb:


> Wenn es keine Timer gäbe, würde man immer die gleiche Taktik verwenden.


Ja und, was würde dagegen sprechen, wenn es denn mal so wäre. Anschleichen, umzingeln, hier und da die Lücke oder die bessere Def auf der Map suchen, Laufwege der Gegner herausfinden, sich dann zum Vorteil richtig positionieren und erst dann zuschlagen. Das ist Taktik.
Mit Timer hab ich immer die selbe sogenannte Taktik, muss man immer die selbe Taktik haben, die da heißt schnell schnell schnell. Also echte Taktik sieht anders aus.


----------



## Peter Bathge (6. Februar 2016)

Ich habs durchgespielt und hatte nie das Gefühl, immer nur schnell-schnell machen zu müssen. Dass es bei XCOM 2 öfter mal brenzlig wird, sorgt doch gerade für Taktik: Ich stecke auch mal in sub-optimalen Situationen fest und muss andere Lösungen als die perfekte "Umzingeln und Ausschalten"-Strategie finden. Zum Beispiel nutze ich dann mal andere Items wie die Blendgranaten. Oder ich opfer auch mal einen Soldaten für den Sieg. 

Manchmal kommt es mir so vor, als ob die Leute, die mehr taktische Optionen fordern, einfach gerne ein leichteres Spiel hätten. Aber es ist doch nun mal so, dass man sich auch in der Realität einen noch so schönen Plan zurecht legen kann - sobald man im Kampf auf den Feind trifft, muss man sich an die Situation anpassen. Und genau das versucht XCOM 2 (erfolgreich, wie ich fnde) zu simulieren. Die Leute wollen aber scheinbar berechenbare Gefechte ohne Überraschungen.


----------



## Batze (6. Februar 2016)

Ja stimmt, man kann sich das ganze natürlich auch alles so hinbiegen und schönreden.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (6. Februar 2016)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Manchmal kommt es mir so vor, als ob die Leute, die mehr taktische Optionen fordern, einfach gerne ein leichteres Spiel hätten.



Man muss Schwierigkeit ja nicht durch ein Zeitlimit erzwingen.
Dazu gäbe es unzählige andere Möglichkeiten.

Ich finde gerade der Stealth-Ansatz von XCOM 2 wird durch die Zeitlimits irgendwie ad absurdum geführt.


----------



## Batze (6. Februar 2016)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Ich finde gerade der Stealth-Ansatz von XCOM 2 wird durch die Zeitlimits irgendwie ad absurdum geführt.



Richtig. Was nützt so ein Stealth Modus wenn man nur vorbeihuschen kann, gar nicht richtig nutzen kann, weil rechts oben immer dieses Damokles Schwert das runtertickt über einem hängt.


Und wenn man sich mal z.B. die Steam Reviews anschaut sehen das sehr viele genau so. In so gut wie jedem Negativ Post wird neben der schlechten Performance eben dieses Rundenlimit kritisiert. Selbst in den Positiven Bewertungen wird das moniert.
Und die Negativen Bewertungen sind bei dem Spiel leider nicht gerade wenige. Also das gibt schon zu denken.

Man hätte zumindest im ganz einfachem Schwierigkeitsgrad dieses rausnehmen sollen oder eine Option dafür anbieten sollen. Wer es mag soll es mit spielen, wer nicht eben ohne. Aber dieser gezwungene Aufsatz von Hatz Eile und Stress, vor allem fast durchgängig im Spiel schlägt wohl bei sehr vielen Spielern übelst auf.



Spoiler



Zumal das ja noch nicht mal der einzige Zeitdruck ist, da gibt es ja noch ein Projekt zu meistern, auch wieder totaler Zeitdruck. Entweder ich kümmere mich um das Projekt und gewinne vor den Aliens, oder ich baue meine Base und meine Kämpfer und alles drumrum auf, verliere aber Zeit im Projekt und verliere dann das Spiel.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (6. Februar 2016)

Batze schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Zumal das ja noch nicht mal der einzige Zeitdruck ist, da gibt es ja noch ein Projekt zu meistern, auch wieder totaler Zeitdruck. Entweder ich kümmere mich um das Projekt und gewinne vor den Aliens, oder ich baue meine Base und meine Kämpfer und alles drumrum auf, verliere aber Zeit im Projekt und verliere dann das Spiel.



Ja, das kommt noch hinzu.
Hektik scheint die oberste Devise zu sein für das Spiel.

Stealth ist übrigens noch aus einem anderem Grund sinnlos:
Weil es nur für Kills Beförderungen für die Soldaten gibt.
Es kann also gar nicht in meinem Interesse sein, ungesehen zum Einsatzziel zu gelangen.
Dabei wäre das genau der richtige Ansatz für das Szenario eines Widerstandskampfs.


----------



## Bonkic (6. Februar 2016)

ich weiß jetzt immer noch nicht, ob es "fast nie" ein rundenlimit (wie peter bspw sagt) gibt, oder "fast immer/sehr oft", wie es bspw hier und auch bei steam tatsächlich nicht gerade wenige behaupten. das muss doch objektiv zu klären sein.


----------



## Batze (6. Februar 2016)

Peter hat in diesem Punkt wohl ein anderes Spiel gespielt.


----------



## Spassbremse (6. Februar 2016)

Ich hab's jetzt gut 8 Stunden lang gespielt und muss sagen, ja, die Mehrheit der Einsätze ist mit einem Timer ausgestattet. Das ist Fakt. War beim ersten Teil (inklusive Enemy Within) vielleicht (aller)höchstens ein Drittel der Einsätze zeitkritisch, sind es jetzt mehr als 2/3, eher noch mehr. 

Das Spiel ist deutlich schwieriger als der Vorgänger, gut, mich persönlich freut's, weil es damit angenehm gegen den Mainstream-Trend der viel zu einfachen Spiele geht, aber ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass das viele Spieler eher frusten könnte.

Ich behaupte jetzt mal, XCOM 2 ist so ein bisschen das "Dark Souls" der Taktikspiele.  

Es erinnert viel stärker als der erste Teil an das Original von 1993, teilweise frustrierend schwer, teilweise unfair, stressig, man verliert ZWANGSWEISE Soldaten, besonders am Anfang, wenn man nicht ständig save&load betreiben will, aber es ist auch unheimlich befriedigend, wenn man die Mission schafft - ich hatte auch schon mehrere "makellose", d.h., keine Verluste, alle Ziele innerhalb des Rundenlimits erfüllt.

Zum Thema Rundenlimit: Ich hab's bislang immer geschafft, die Mission innerhalb des vorgegeben Zeitrahmens abzuschließen, imho ist die Zeit durchaus fair bemessen.

Übrigens: Gerade am Anfang sind Granaten(werfer) Dein bester Freund. Ich habe mich gestern Abend diebisch gefreut, dass ich 8 Adventsoldaten inklusive Offizier auf einen Schlag vernichten konnte - die standen dann doch alle (für sie!) ungünstig an einer Tankstelle rum. 

Einfach den  inneren "Rico Rodriguez" rauslassen.


----------



## Peter Bathge (6. Februar 2016)

Wen die Rundenlimits nerven, der kann sie jetzt per Mod abschalten/verlängern:
XCOM 2: Per Mod-Download Rundenlimits abschalten - so geht's!


----------



## ArtSmitemeister (6. Februar 2016)

Hallo PC Games,
ich habe mich lange auf dieses Spiel gefreut, und bin mir selbst untreu geworden, indem ich es 2 Tage vor Release vorbestellt habe (diesmal auch noch die Digital Deluxe Edition). Das lag vor allem an Eurer sehr positiven Berichterstattung. Leider habt Ihr ein "winzig kleines" Detail nicht erwähnt, das mir den Spielspaß komplett ruiniert, und das mich mit Sicherheit vom Kauf abgehalten hätte: fast jede Mission hat ein Rundenlimit. Das heißt: keine Taktik, erst recht keine Strategie, n+1 Reloads, obwohl man eigentlich alles richtig gemacht hat. 
Wenn ich Streß will, muß ich bloß auf Arbeit gehen, das muß ich mir in meiner Freizeit nicht auch noch geben. 65€ zum Fenster raus. Danke dafür.

@Matthias: Ich stimme Dir vollständig zu. Aber hättet Ihr diese Kritikpunkte nicht mal in einer Eurer Previews erwähnen können?


----------



## ArtSmitemeister (6. Februar 2016)

Hey, danke Peter! Da war ich wohl um ein paar Minuten zu spät. Jetzt bekommt das Spiel doch nochmal eine Chance


----------



## Batze (6. Februar 2016)

ArtSmitemeister schrieb:


> Hallo PC Games,
> ich habe mich lange auf dieses Spiel gefreut, und bin mir selbst untreu geworden, indem ich es 2 Tage vor Release vorbestellt habe (diesmal auch noch die Digital Deluxe Edition). Das lag vor allem an Eurer sehr positiven Berichterstattung. Leider habt Ihr ein "winzig kleines" Detail nicht erwähnt, das mir den Spielspaß komplett ruiniert, und das mich mit Sicherheit vom Kauf abgehalten hätte: fast jede Mission hat ein Rundenlimit. Das heißt: keine Taktik, erst recht keine Strategie, n+1 Reloads, obwohl man eigentlich alles richtig gemacht hat.
> Wenn ich Streß will, muß ich bloß auf Arbeit gehen, das muß ich mir in meiner Freizeit nicht auch noch geben. 65€ zum Fenster raus. Danke dafür.
> 
> @Matthias: Ich stimme Dir vollständig zu. Aber hättet Ihr diese Kritikpunkte nicht mal in einer Eurer Previews erwähnen können?



Es wurde schon erwähnt, leider nur mal so  nebenbei als ob es keine wesentliche rolle im Spiel spielt und von Peter dann auch ziemlich runtergespielt.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (6. Februar 2016)

ArtSmitemeister schrieb:


> @Matthias: Ich stimme Dir vollständig zu. Aber hättet Ihr diese Kritikpunkte nicht mal in einer Eurer Previews erwähnen können?



Ich habe das Spiel vor Release nie gespielt.
Peter ist in Sachen Rundenlimits einer anderen Meinung, was ja auch sein gutes Recht ist.


----------



## Taiwez (6. Februar 2016)

Hat jemand von euch auch Probleme in den Cutscenes? Die laufen bei zu 90% komplett asynchron und abgehackt ab, unglaublicher Stimmungskiller, ich habe auch keine Ahnung, woran das liegen könnte. Ingame läuft alles komplett flüssig ab, komisch. 

Ich konnte gestern nur kurz reinschauen, der Ersteindruck ist aber, mal abgesehen von den fehlerhaften Sequenzen recht gut. Ich spiele auf dem 2ten Schwierigkeitsgrad und kann bestätigen, das dieser tatsächlich deutlich angezogen hat, was ich aber eigentlich ganz gut finde. Den "Zeitdruck" fand ich bis jetzt zumindest noch nicht als unangenehm, mich hats eher zum Grübeln gebracht, wie ich die SItuationen nun entschlossen angehen kann, statt mich die ganze Zeit vorsichtig nach vorne zu pirschen, auch wenn das nicht ganz zum Stealth her von der Thematik passt.


----------



## Peter Bathge (6. Februar 2016)

Ihr müsst euch vielleicht einfach mal damit arrangieren, dass nicht jede Mission 100%ig abgeschlossen werden kann? Das Spiel will, dass du ab und zu mal verlierst. Es gib nicht umsonst einen Evakuieren-Button. Und wie gesagt: Du kannst Missionen meist abschließen, auch wenn das Zeitlimit abgelaufen ist. Noch dazu ist ja die Missionsreihenfolge bei jeder Kampagne anders und bei mir im Test waren die Countdown-Einsätze eben wie erwähnt bei weitem nicht so häufig.

btw: Du hast in jedem rundenbasierten Spiele eine Art Zeitdruck. Du musst auch bei Enemy Unknown Gegner möglichst schnell beseitigen, da sie dir sonst die Hucke voll hauen. Ist für mich nichts anderes als bei XCOM 2, nur mit dem Unterschied, dass man diesmal eben die Zahl angezeigt bekommt. Mit derartig transparenter Hektik kommen offensichtlich viele Spieler nicht zurecht.


----------



## Spassbremse (6. Februar 2016)

Taiwez schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch auch Probleme in den Cutscenes? Die laufen bei zu 90% komplett asynchron und abgehackt ab, unglaublicher Stimmungskiller, ich habe auch keine Ahnung, woran das liegen könnte. Ingame läuft alles komplett flüssig ab, komisch.



Alle oder nur diejenigen Sequenzen, wenn die XCOM einen Einsatz beginnt bzw. abschließt?
Ich vermute, dass da im Hintergrund eine Menge Daten geladen werden, daher stelle ich dort auch bei mir gelegentliche Ruckler/Aussetzer fest - allerdings nicht so stark, wie Du das beschreibst.

Alle anderen Cutscenes laufen normal und vollkommen flüssig.


----------



## Taiwez (6. Februar 2016)

Leider alle Sequenzen, das fing schon bei der Intro-Seuqenz an und hat sich so gestern durchs ganze Spiel gezogen, keine Ahnung, wieso..


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. Februar 2016)

Taiwez schrieb:


> Leider alle Sequenzen, das fing schon bei der Intro-Seuqenz an und hat sich so gestern durchs ganze Spiel gezogen, keine Ahnung, wieso..


Brauchst nen neuen Rechner?


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (6. Februar 2016)

LowriderRoxx schrieb:


> Haywire Protocol vom Specialist ändert die Situation komplett, da du den Mech entweder übernehmen oder zumindest für zwei Runden ausser Gefecht setzen kannst, genau wie die beiden Geschütztürme. Dann mit dem Grenadier die beiden Lancer ihrer Deckung berauben, bischen Peng Peng machen, und schon ist Ruhe.
> .



Jup hatte leider nur mein Medi dabei  Der RNG, ja wie Jagged Alliamce. Nur hatte ich da und auch beim Vorgänger hier das Gefühl, dass er eher häufiger zugunsten des Spielers entschieden hat. Mein Ansatz mit dem Würfel bei Schuss fände ich trotzdem besser  Und die Second Wave Option sollte drin sein. Wer Savescumming betreiben will, soll es doch machen. BTW: Die Rangerattacke hat bei mir ein ums andere mal einen neuen "Pod" aktiviert.



PeterBathge schrieb:


> Ich finde, die Taktik kommt gerade erst dadurch raus, dass man überlegen muss, wie man die Gegner rechtzeitig ausschaltet. Ganz davon abgesehen, dass ich die Anzahl der Runden sehr großzügig finde. Wenn es keine Timer gäbe, würde man immer die gleiche Taktik verwenden.



Quark. Ich verwende bei jeder Mission die selbe Taktik. Rush nach vorne zum ersten Pod --> Hinterhalt ---> sehe ihn kläglich scheitern --> Gegner trotzdem erledigen. ---> Rush zum nächsten Pod ---> erledigen oder verlieren (kritische Stelle) --> Daten einsammeln/Gefangenen retten/etc ---> Rush to exit oder alle Gegner erledigen. Die Taktik geht erst dann los, wenn das Rundenlimit beendet wurde. Ich komm auch locker mit den Rundenlimits klar. Ich finde sie nur grottenschlecht implementiert und sie negieren den Stealthansatz UND den Guerillaansatz teilweise oder gar vollständig.



PeterBathge schrieb:


> Ihr müsst euch vielleicht einfach mal damit arrangieren, dass nicht jede Mission 100%ig abgeschlossen werden kann? Das Spiel will, dass du ab und zu mal verlierst. Es gib nicht umsonst einen Evakuieren-Button. Und wie gesagt: Du kannst Missionen meist abschließen, auch wenn das Zeitlimit abgelaufen ist. Noch dazu ist ja die Missionsreihenfolge bei jeder Kampagne anders und bei mir im Test waren die Countdown-Einsätze eben wie erwähnt bei weitem nicht so häufig.
> btw: Du hast in jedem rundenbasierten Spiele eine Art Zeitdruck. Du musst auch bei Enemy Unknown Gegner möglichst schnell beseitigen, da sie dir sonst die Hucke voll hauen. Ist für mich nichts anderes als bei XCOM 2, nur mit dem Unterschied, dass man diesmal eben die Zahl angezeigt bekommt. Mit derartig transparenter Hektik kommen offensichtlich viele Spieler nicht zurecht.



Das Spiel WILL das? Dann macht es aber was falsch. Wenn ich keine offensichtlichen Fehler mache, sollte ich gewinnen. Die Fehler werden mir aufgrund der Rundenlimits aufgezwungen. Das finde ich schade. Ich habe jetzt fast 80 h Long War Mod hinter mir und da war auch viel schwer (Ich hab pro Einsatz mindestens 1 Soldaten verloren gegen Ende). Vorallem die oben erwähnten Podkaskaden. Aber auch mit dem verbesserten Deckungssystem (Deckung ist tatsächlich Deckung und nicht nur Prozentreduktion) waren da sehr viel bessere Ansätze drin.
Zum zweiten Punkt: Das Problem ist, dass du bei XCOM 2 zusätzlich zu dem Druck den Pod schnell zu erledigen, denn sind wir ehrlich, an der übertriebenen Treffergenauigkeit der Gegner hat sich nix geändert, auch noch den hast vorrücken zu müssen. Das heißt die sehr schweren Gefechte (ich weiß jetzt nicht welchen Schwierigkeitsgrad du für den Test verwendet hast) werden dadurch nur frustrierender gemacht. Unfair ist nicht gleich herausfordern. Das sollte man auch mal unterstreichen. Vorallem sollte man Spielern nicht gleich am Anfang die frustirerendsten Merkmale des Spiels so vor Augen führen.



MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Die ersten Mods, die sich mit dem Timer beschäftigen, sind schon im Steam Workshop aufgetaucht.
> Werd ich mir heute vielleicht mal anschauen.



Danke für den Tip. Mal anschauen.


----------



## Taiwez (6. Februar 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Brauchst nen neuen Rechner?



Quatsch, das Spiel spielt sich ja komplett flüssig auf recht hohen Einstellungen, das passiert nur während der Render-Sequenzen und das killt einfach die Atmosphäre für mich..


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (6. Februar 2016)

Taiwez schrieb:


> Leider alle Sequenzen, das fing schon bei der Intro-Seuqenz an und hat sich so gestern durchs ganze Spiel gezogen, keine Ahnung, wieso..



Also mal abgesehen, dass vielleicht tatsächlcih der Rechner zu schwach ist ( ? ), kann ich dir bestätigen, dass auch bei mir nach längerer Spielzeit und manchmal auch direkt am Anfang alles etwas ruckelt. Nicht so schlimm, wie du es beschreibst, vorallem nicht die vorgerenderten. Aber das Spiel scheint alles andere als gut optimiert zu sein. Die Frameeinbrüche sind manchmal auch brutal und teilweise nicht nachzuvollziehen.


----------



## Spassbremse (6. Februar 2016)

XCOM 2 ist wohl definitiv ein Hardwarefresser, im Gegensatz zum ersten Teil.

XCOM-2-Benchmarks mit Grafikkarten und Prozessoren - ComputerBase


----------



## Taiwez (6. Februar 2016)

Ich hab ne 980 GTX, 16 GB Ram und einen Quad 4x 2,4 Ghz von Intel (weiss grade den Namen nicht) und konnte damit Fallout 4 auf allen Details flüssig spielen, ist Xcom 2 wirklich so viel hardwarehungriger?


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (6. Februar 2016)

Taiwez schrieb:


> Ich hab ne 980 GTX, 16 GB Ram und einen Quad 4x 2,4 Ghz von Intel (weiss grade den Namen nicht) und konnte damit Fallout 4 auf allen Details flüssig spielen, ist Xcom 2 wirklich so viel hardwarehungriger?



Wie gesagt miserabel optimiert. Mich wundert nur, dass es dich in den gerenderten Sequenzen erwischt. DAS sieht eher nach Bug aus. SSD oder HDD? (Wobei sollte nichts ausmachen, hab auch ne HDD und keine Probleme) Ich bin unter den Anforderungen mit meinem System, kann aber in vollen Details zumindest meist flüssig spielen. Da man hier ja keine Reaktionen braucht, sind mir ab und an Ruckler herzlich egal.


----------



## Spassbremse (6. Februar 2016)

Taiwez schrieb:


> Ich hab ne 980 GTX, 16 GB Ram und einen Quad 4x 2,4 Ghz von Intel (weiss grade den Namen nicht) und konnte damit Fallout 4 auf allen Details flüssig spielen, ist Xcom 2 wirklich so viel hardwarehungriger?



Dann sind die Ruckler auf alle Fälle seltsam, ich habe eine 970 GTX...und keine solchen Probleme. 
Mit einer 980 GTX sollte das Ding natürlich völlig problemlos laufen.

Frage: Hast Du FXAA oder MSAA aktiviert? Falls Letzteres, stell auf FXAA um - denn MSAA killt bei XCOM 2 anscheinend tatsächlich massivst die Leistung.


----------



## Taiwez (6. Februar 2016)

Ich habe grade mal per Steam das Spiel überprüfen lassen und musste wohl tatsächlich ein paar Dateien neu installieren, vielleicht hilft das ja schon.. ich schau sowieso gleich noch mal rein


----------



## ArtSmitemeister (6. Februar 2016)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Ich habe das Spiel vor Release nie gespielt.
> Peter ist in Sachen Rundenlimits einer anderen Meinung, was ja auch sein gutes Recht ist.



Ja natürlich. Ich bin nochmal in mich gegangen und habe bei Steam eine Rückerstattung beantragt. Mit einer Mod, die das Rundenlimit beseitigt, wird wahrscheinlich die Balance ziemlich zerstört, und mit Rundenlimit ist es mir zu frustrierend.
Das ist eben offenbar nicht mein Spiel - kein Grund, sich aufzuregen.
Peace


----------



## Herbboy (6. Februar 2016)

Also, 60 FPS  auf Max und lediglich FXAA ein wenig runtergestellt mit ner Karte aus der 300€-Klasse und 40 FPS mit ner 200€.Karte finde ich jetzt nicht wirklich nen "Hardwarefresser" ^^   Zumal grad oft erst nach Release, weil dann viel mehr unterschiedliche Spiele-PC-Konfigs betrachtet werden können, noch Optmierungen erfolgen können.

 Klar: so was wie Starcraft rennt wie Hund, ist aber technisch auch simpler. Company of Heroes 2 zB wiederum lief bei Release mit hohen Details auch erst mit besseren Karten mit mehr FPS. Und bei Rundenstrategie braucht man ja eh nicht mehr als 40-50 FPS IMHO. Was bei mir (Xeon 1230, R9 290) ruckelt sind nur die Sequenzen im Raumschiff, aber da hat man ja eh nur ein eher statisches Bild und keinen "Spielinhalt", das ist eher eine Art Ladebildschirm. Stört mich kein bisschen. btw: ich spiel in WQHD. Im Spiel selbst, auch in der Basis, läuft alles flüssig.


Zum Spielerischen: ich hab, da so viel über die Schwierigkeit gepostet wurde, mit dem leichtesten Schwierigkeitsgrad begonnen. Nach 8 Missionen noch keinen verloren und nur 2 mal einer verletzt. War das nur Glück, oder ist der Unterschied leicht zu normal schon so hoch?

Wegen des Timers: finde ICH sogar gut, denn früher bin ich oft im Gänsemarsch über die Map gekrabbelt, weil man eben auch unendlich viel Zeit hatte, und oft hab ich mich geärgert, dass ich völlig unnötigerweise so vorsichtig war...  und jetzt MUSS man halt bei den meisten Missionen handeln, was auch Sinn macht: man spielt Rebellen, die dahin gehen, wo an sich eine andere Macht die Kontrolle hat. Wenn die sich zu viel Zeit ließen, wäre es logisch, dass Massen an "Verteidigern" antanzen und man verloren ist. Ergo: schnell zuschlagen und nicht trödeln. Ergibt für mich Sinn. 

Man hätte es aber vlt. so machen können, dass der Timer erst beginn, wenn die Alien einen entdeckt haben, so dass man zuerst sich "anschleichen" kann. Dafür dann halt 1-2 Runden weniger Zeit als wenn schon das Schleichen miteinbezogen wird.


----------



## Spassbremse (6. Februar 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, 60 FPS  auf Max und lediglich FXAA ein wenig runtergestellt mit ner Karte aus der 300€-Klasse und 40 FPS mit ner 200€.Karte finde ich jetzt nicht wirklich nen "Hardwarefresser" ^^   Zumal grad oft erst nach Release, weil dann viel mehr unterschiedliche Spiele-PC-Konfigs betrachtet werden können, noch Optmierungen erfolgen können.



Die Angaben stimmen so nicht, jedenfalls nicht wenn ich es bei mir beobachte. Wenn ich bei mir MSAA aktiviere, dann habe ich zwar im Schnitt knapp 50fps, aber die Leistung bricht ständig auf um die 10fps ein.
Hier braucht's vermutlich einen angepassten Treiber und noch etwas Optimierungsarbeit von FIRAXIS, aber momentan ist das echt nicht schön.


----------



## Herbboy (6. Februar 2016)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Die Angaben stimmen so nicht, jedenfalls nicht wenn ich es bei mir beobachte. Wenn ich bei mir MSAA aktiviere, dann habe ich zwar im Schnitt knapp 50fps, aber die Leistung bricht ständig auf um die 10fps ein.


 also, während der Kämpfe?



> Hier braucht's vermutlich einen angepassten Treiber und noch etwas Optimierungsarbeit von FIRAXIS, aber momentan ist das echt nicht schön.


 naja, wie isses denn mit einem anderen AA oder einfach ganz ohne? Sieht das dann viel schlechter aus? Du hast ne Nvidia-Karte, oder?


----------



## Spassbremse (6. Februar 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> also, während der Kämpfe?



Nein, ähnlich wie bei Taiwez...v.a. in Cutscenes und auf der Strategiekarte (warum auch immer)



> naja, wie isses denn mit einem anderen AA oder einfach ganz ohne? Sieht das dann viel schlechter aus? Du hast ne Nvidia-Karte, oder?



Wie gesagt, bei mir nur mit MSAA. FXAA läuft problemlos mit konstant 60fps, keine Einbrüche. Nach wie vor GTX 970.


----------



## Herbboy (6. Februar 2016)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Nein, ähnlich wie bei Taiwez...v.a. in Cutscenes und auf der Strategiekarte (warum auch immer)
> 
> 
> 
> Wie gesagt, bei mir nur mit MSAA. FXAA läuft problemlos mit konstant 60fps, keine Einbrüche. Nach wie vor GTX 970.


 wenn FXAA geht, dann isses doch kein Problem - oder sieht MSAA da sichtbar besser aus?


----------



## Spassbremse (6. Februar 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> wenn FXAA geht, dann isses doch kein Problem - oder sieht MSAA da sichtbar besser aus?



Nö, eben gar nicht. Genau das habe ich ja weiter oben empfohlen. 

Trotzdem ist es sehr seltsam, dass MSAA so stark einbricht, aber im Prinzip ist es egal.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (6. Februar 2016)

Mal was ganz anderes.
Spielt noch jemand das Spiel auf Englisch?
Wer ist denn da bei Firaxis auf die (geniale ? ) Idee gekommen, dem Sprecher der Honest Trailer die Rolle des Councilman zu geben. 
Irgendwie erwarte ich immer gleich ein Wortspiel oder schlechten Joke, wenn er spricht.


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (6. Februar 2016)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Mal was ganz anderes.
> Spielt noch jemand das Spiel auf Englisch?
> Wer ist denn da bei Firaxis auf die (geniale ? ) Idee gekommen, dem Sprecher der Honest Trailer die Rolle des Councilman zu geben.
> Irgendwie erwarte ich immer gleich ein Wortspiel oder schlechten Joke, wenn er spricht.



Das macht der aber schon seit Unknown und Xcom Bureau declassified  Fand das immer sehr geil  Jon Bailey ist ein Narratorgott ^^




Herbboy schrieb:


> Zum Spielerischen: ich hab, da so viel über die Schwierigkeit gepostet  wurde, mit dem leichtesten Schwierigkeitsgrad begonnen. Nach 8 Missionen  noch keinen verloren und nur 2 mal einer verletzt. War das nur Glück,  oder ist der Unterschied leicht zu normal schon so hoch?
> Wegen des Timers: finde ICH sogar gut, denn früher bin ich oft im  Gänsemarsch über die Map gekrabbelt, weil man eben auch unendlich viel  Zeit hatte, und oft hab ich mich geärgert, dass ich völlig  unnötigerweise so vorsichtig war...  und jetzt MUSS man halt bei den  meisten Missionen handeln, was auch Sinn macht: man spielt Rebellen, die  dahin gehen, wo an sich eine andere Macht die Kontrolle hat. Wenn die  sich zu viel Zeit ließen, wäre es logisch, dass Massen an "Verteidigern"  antanzen und man verloren ist. Ergo: schnell zuschlagen und nicht  trödeln. Ergibt für mich Sinn.
> Man hätte es aber vlt. so machen können, dass der Timer erst beginn,  wenn die Alien einen entdeckt haben, so dass man zuerst sich  "anschleichen" kann. Dafür dann halt 1-2 Runden weniger Zeit als wenn  schon das Schleichen miteinbezogen wird.



Genau das letzte. Und ich finde dieses unnötig vorsichtige Vorgehen auch nicht mehr nötig DANK der Schleichmechanik. Ein künstlicher Timer um mich noch mehr zu hetzen, ist meines Erachtens nach völlig unnötig. Und wie hier schon gesagt, hätte das soviel mehr Potential gehabt. Stell dir mal vor du sollst einen VIP befreien und schaffst das ohne den Gegner zu alarmieren. DAS wäre Taktik. Jetzt ist es nur hetz durch die Karten. Und bei normal bin ich kurz bevor ich jetzt die magnetischen Waffen entwickelt habe wirklich an die Grenze geraten. Da ist jede Mission auf den letzten Drücker ausgegangen, weil ich einfach nicht genug Schaden verursachen konnte. Dass die Aliens erst einen Countdown nach Entdeckung oder nach einer Zeit starten können, zeigen die gelandeten UFO Missionen. Ich glaub ich schau mir dazu mal die Dateien an, vielleicht blicke ich da durch und schaffe es eine Mod zu machen  Ich bezweifle es und wahrscheinlich wird jemand schneller sein.

Oh und nebenbei Stand gerade eben: 14 h gespielt 19 Missionen 13 mit Timer, davon 7 Critical Timer zum Squadwipe. Verluste 2 oder 3 ... hab nicht nachgeschaut


----------



## Matthias Dammes (6. Februar 2016)

RoTTeN1234 schrieb:


> Das macht der aber schon seit Unknown und Xcom Bureau declassified  Fand das immer sehr geil  Jon Bailey ist ein Narratorgott ^^



Ok, kann sein, dass ich damals noch nicht so viele Honest Trailer geschaut habe, um das zu merken.


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (6. Februar 2016)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Ok, kann sein, dass ich damals noch nicht so viele Honest Trailer geschaut habe, um das zu merken.



Ich dachte früher immer das sei die Trailer Stimme aus den USA, bis ich Honest Trailers gefunden habe ^^


----------



## Elektrostuhl (7. Februar 2016)

So eine Scheiße! Ich will auch endlich.  Trotz allem scheint es ja doch zu bocken. Wie ist eigentlich der Soundtrack? Ich finde den schon seit dem Urvater UFO irgendwie geil, so schön deep. Ich finde es hat immer dieses "Aliens als reale Bedrohung" sehr gut transportiert.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (7. Februar 2016)

Hmm joa, passt zum Setting.
Ist aber eher nicht mein Stil.
Hat jedenfalls bisher nicht den Reflex in mir ausgelöst, dass ich den in meine Playlists aufnehmen müsste.
In der Regel ein gutes Zeichen für mein Top-Soundtracks des Jahres.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (7. Februar 2016)

Bisher alles erstklassig, glaub die meiste Zeit hab ich bisher mit der Charaktererstellung verbracht, die orchestrale Musik tut aber auch ihr Übriges. 

Nur bei den Adventvergeltungsschlägen hab ich noch nicht herausgefunden, wie man die Zivilisten evakuiert. Sonst brauchte man doch nur in deren unmittelbare Umgebung zu laufen. Oder muss man die jetzt an die Hand nehmen und mit übers Schlachtfeld schleifen?
Zu den Rundenlimits, die finde ich bisher äußerst fair gesetzt, zumal man sich doch im 2.Teil in der Rolle des Angreifers statt als die des Verteidigers aus XCOM: EU befindet. Wäre für mich zu ähnlich dem 1. Teil, wenn mir hier nicht ein anderer schneller Spielstil gegeben würde, zumal man sich doch in den Runden soviel Zeit nehmen kann wie man will.
Schnell die Gefahren ausloten, den Hinterhalt vorbereiten, den Alien in den virtuellen Arsch treten und das Missionsziel extrahieren.


----------



## LowriderRoxx (7. Februar 2016)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Nur bei den Adventvergeltungsschlägen hab ich noch nicht herausgefunden, wie man die Zivilisten evakuiert. Sonst brauchte man doch nur in deren unmittelbare Umgebung zu laufen. Oder muss man die jetzt an die Hand nehmen und mit übers Schlachtfeld schleifen?


Ist exakt wie beim ersten Teil: sobald man nah genug dran ist, gelten sie als evakuiert. Phantom-Ranger können das sogar erledigen, ohne sichtbar zu werden. 

Bisl Vorsicht ist aber angebracht, denn bereits mit dem ersten Vergeltungsschlag befinden sich Faceless getarnt unter den Zivilisten.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (7. Februar 2016)

LowriderRoxx schrieb:


> Ist exakt wie beim ersten Teil: sobald man nah genug dran ist, gelten sie als evakuiert. Phantom-Ranger können das sogar erledigen, ohne sichtbar zu werden.
> 
> Bisl Vorsicht ist aber angebracht, denn bereits mit dem ersten Vergeltungsschlag befinden sich Faceless getarnt unter den Zivilisten.



Hmm, dann hat da was in der Mission nicht funktioniert. Ja der Faceless hat mich sehr überrascht. Overwatch sei dank, dass mein Soldat diese Begegnung überlebt hat. 
Dennoch stand ich geschlagene drei Runden direkt neben einem Zivilisten, aber am Missionsende wurde niemand evakuiert selbst die nicht, die von den Alienangriffen verschont blieben.


----------



## LowriderRoxx (7. Februar 2016)

Weiss jemand wodurch "gravely injured" ausgelöst wird? 

Ich dachte erst, <50% HP oder kritische Treffer, aber in meiner letzten Mission wurde Glaz (R6S Character Pool ftw) für 1HP verletzt und muss jetzt 14 Tage aussitzen.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (7. Februar 2016)

Ich hab das Gefühl sobald die Mission beendet ist, interessiert das Spiel nur, ob jemand verletzt ist.
Wie lange dieser Soldat dann aussetzen muss, wird dann neu ausgewürfelt.

Ich hatte auch schon mal eine sehr komische Sache mit einem Verletzten.
In einer Mission wurde ein Soldat auf 0 HP runter geschossen, er lag verblutend am Boden (noch nicht tot).
Mit massiven Drohneeinsatz hab ich ihn stabilisiert, geheilt und wieder aufgeweckt.
Am Ende galt die Mission als Flawless und es wurden 0 Verwundete angezeigt.


----------



## SCout1402 (7. Februar 2016)

Day 2 Update nur 800 MB, Gut.


----------



## Herbboy (8. Februar 2016)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Hmm, dann hat da was in der Mission nicht funktioniert. .


 ich hatte das bisher 1x, dass es nicht klappte. Bin dann mit dem Soldaten aus der Zone raus und mit nem anderen rein, dann war der Zivilist gerettet. Vermutlich ein Mini-Bug.


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (8. Februar 2016)

Ich hatte letzt einen sehr seltsamen Vergeltungseinsatz...  da ist das hier passiert:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und das war das Ergebnis:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das war wirklich strange.


----------



## Taiwez (8. Februar 2016)

Ich hab nun meinen ersten Spielstand gegen die Wand gefahren! 

Habe das Wochenende ausgiebig genutzt, um das Spiel zu testen, nachdem ich die Zwischensequenzen, die bie mir zum Teil immer noch haken, größenteils abgespielt bekommen habe. Vorab: ich habe auf Veteran und Iron Mode gespielt, dementsprechend ist es also gar nicht schlimm, das mein Spielstand jetzt nicht mehr zu gebrauchen ist, ich sehe das Ganze soweiso nicht so eng, bin von Darkest Dungeon ja Ähnliches gewohnt. 

Grundsätzlich habe ich mich sehr gut unterhalten gefühlt. Das Spielgefühl ist insgesamt betrachtet sehr flüssig und wurde an einigen Stellen mit (aus meiner Sicht) guten Erweiterungen (Tarnung zum Anfang der Runde, guter Einsatz der Drohne, Charakterdesign) erweitert, die mir sehr gefallen haben. Performance-technisch habe ich zum größten Teil auch nichts zu meckern, manchmal bei Regen und zu vielen brennenden Flächen geht dann doch mal die FPS runter. Ich probiere noch Bremses Tipp mit FXAA aus, aber im Moment läuft alles auf Maximalen Details bei mir und das wie gesagt relativ flüssig.

Ich sehe es übrigens ähnlich wie Peter: Die Rundenbegrenzung stört mich überhaupt nicht, sondern macht das Spiel noch mal um einiges forderner. Man muss nach vorne gehen und selbst die Initiative ergreifen, es geht halt nicht mehr wie in der Vergangenheit, das man sich langsam voranpirscht und überall Feldposten einstellt. Ich hatte auch in keiner Mission Probleme mit dem Zeitlimit, sondern eher mit den Gegnern...  Sicherlich wurde es einige Male knapp, aber es ist definitiv machbar. Man muss sich ein wenig umstellen, aber das muss man generell im Vergleich zum alten Xcom.

Am Anfang habe ich mich auch hoffnungslos verbaut und so den Advent wertvolle Züge geschenkt, die ich hinterher auch nicht mehr aufholen konnte. Ich glaube, die hatten das Projekt in Woche 5 bei mir nur noch auf 2 fehlenden Stufen, da hätte die Zeit gar nicht mehr gereicht. Ab dem Zeitpunkt war ich auch hoffnungslos "undergeared", was sich vor allem am fehlenden Schaden bemerkbar gemacht hat. Nachdem ich dann 2 meiner besten Squads verloren und ich als Nachteil 100% mehr Kosten auf neue Reckruten gehabt hab, musste ich abbrechen, da ging gar nichts mehr. Ich fange aber heute Abend eine neue Runde, auch wieder auf Ironman an und diesmal werde ich besser planen. Man lernt ja bekanntlich aus seinen Fehlern. 

Der Schwierigkeitsgrad sollte übrigens noch mal zusätzlich erwähnt werden. Der ist tatsächlich viel höher als im Vorgänger, natürlich auch durch die Timer. Man kann hier nicht in aller Ruhe forschen und wirtschaften, da habe ich auch den Fehler gemacht, mir zu viel Zeit zu lassen. Aber mich motiviert das! 

Wenn ich ne Bewertung abgeben müsste, würde sich die auch im 90er Bereich bewegen und das tut es bei mir bei weitem nicht oft. Einige Bugfixes wären dann aber doch schön, vor allem das fehlende Feuerfeedback wäre gut, wenns zeitig nachgepatcht wird. Ich hatte unglaublich oft das Problem, das Autos einfach explodiert sind, obwohl die nicht mal gebrannt haben, komisch..


----------



## Ruffnek (9. Februar 2016)

Habe mal ne Frage . Kann das sein das die Gegner - HP angepasst werden?. Nachdem ich meinen Soldaten ne neue Rüstung verpaßt habe , haben die gleichen  Gegner plötzlich auch mehr HP.


----------



## Spassbremse (9. Februar 2016)

Ruffnek schrieb:


> Habe mal ne Frage . Kann das sein das die Gegner - HP angepasst werden?. Nachdem ich meinen Soldaten ne neue Rüstung verpaßt habe , haben die gleichen  Gegner plötzlich auch mehr HP.



Das war im ersten Teil auch schon so und ist übrigens unabhängig von Deinem eigenen Fortschritt - soll heißen, die Gegner werden kontinuierlich stärker, ob Du nun technisch mithältst, oder eben nicht.


----------



## Scholdarr (9. Februar 2016)

Das Spiel ist auf dem zweiten Schwierigkeitsgrad doch eher Kindergeburtstag von der Schwierigkeit her. Ich hab noch keine einzige Mission verloren nach 35 Stunden (und ich habe bisher keine einzige Mission abgelehnt). Und ich habe mir SEHR viel Zeit gelassen bisher, eigentlich bei allem. Wenn man die richtige Strategien einsetzt bzw. weiß, welche Fähigkeit/Granate/usw man für welchen Gegner braucht, dann ist alles nur noch halb so wild. Und auch die Rundenlimits sind kein wirkliches Problem, sondern eher die einzige Herausforderung... 

Wer natürlich direkt auf dem höchsten Schwierigkeitsgrad zockt, ist schlicht selbst schuld. Der soll ja auch extrem schwer sein. 



Spoiler



Tipp: EMP-Granaten, Imitations-Granaten und die Übernahme-Fähigkeit des Spezialisten sind pures Gold wert...


----------



## Herbboy (9. Februar 2016)

Mir ist gestern eine völlig neue, unbekannte Einheit begegnet: ein Sisektadvent-Soldat (siamesischer Sektoid-Advent-Soldat) ... ^^ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LowriderRoxx (9. Februar 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Tipp: EMP-Granaten, Imitations-Granaten und die Übernahme-Fähigkeit des Spezialisten sind pures Gold wert...


Wirklich funky wird es, wenn die eigene Imitation von 'nem Sectoid oder Gatekeeper wiederbelebt wird.


----------



## Elektrostuhl (10. Februar 2016)

Bisheriger Eindruck von mir: geil. Sehr geil. Ich muss mir überlegen wie ich das im real Life hinbekomme, dass man mich mit Commander anspricht.  


Meine erste bescheuerte Frage: Lässt sich die Karte drehen? Ich bin irgendwie etwas verwirrt, weil ich dazu nichts finde und die ersten intuitiven Versuche alle gescheitert sind.


----------



## Scholdarr (10. Februar 2016)

Elektrostuhl schrieb:


> Bisheriger Eindruck von mir: geil. Sehr geil. Ich muss mir überlegen wie ich das im real Life hinbekomme, dass man mich mit Commander anspricht.
> 
> 
> Meine erste bescheuerte Frage: Lässt sich die Karte drehen? Ich bin irgendwie etwas verwirrt, weil ich dazu nichts finde und die ersten intuitiven Versuche alle gescheitert sind.



Mit E bzw. Q. Oder per Mausklick ganz oben rechts im Eck.


----------



## Elektrostuhl (10. Februar 2016)

Meine ersten "Gamepad-Schäden". Danke!


----------



## Ruffnek (10. Februar 2016)

Ist die Kampagne länger als beim ersten Teil? Die war recht kurz. Im Moment  bin ich noch ziemlich am Anfang. Von der Präsentation  ist der 2 Teil noch etwas stärker. Was nervt ist , das es so
wohl schon  früh vom Spiel festgelegt wird ob man trifft oder nicht. Speicher ich das Spiel vor einem Schuß  der 75% Trefferchance hat und verfehlen, geschieht das auch wenn ich lade und die Aktion wiederhole.


----------



## Herbboy (10. Februar 2016)

Ruffnek schrieb:


> Ist die Kampagne länger als beim ersten Teil? Die war recht kurz. Im Moment  bin ich noch ziemlich am Anfang. Von der Präsentation  ist der 2 Teil noch etwas stärker.


  Also, ich hab jetzt 22h Spielzeit, davon eine Kampagne, die ich abgebrochen hatte, und die neue Kampagne spiele ich nun schon länger als die erste. Ein Ende hab ICH jetzt noch nicht in Sicht. D.h. so 12h muss ich an der Kampagne schon dran sein, schätze ich mal. 




> Was nervt ist , das es so
> wohl schon  früh vom Spiel festgelegt wird ob man trifft oder nicht. Speicher ich das Spiel vor einem Schuß  der 75% Trefferchance hat und verfehlen, geschieht das auch wenn ich lade und die Aktion wiederhole.


 Es wäre doch auch dämlich, wenn man einfach vor jeder Aktion neu laden könnte, nur weil einem das Ergebnis nicht passt - wo wäre dann noch die Herausforderung und das Gefühl, dass man selber was geleistet hat? ^^     

Ich hab bisher nur 2x neu geladen bei 22h Spielzeit, und 1x war an sich kein "neu laden", sondern ein "Kampagne neu starten", weil ich mich zuvor sehr mies verrannt hatte bei der Organisation in Sachen Einrichtung bauen, Forschung usw.      und 1x hab ich im Kampf neu geladen, da war ich nämlich mit einem 5er Trupp unterwegs und bin mit dem letzten Zug der Runde EIN Feld zu weit gelaufen, so dass mich ein Trupp starker Alien bemerkte. Keiner meiner Soldaten war auf Wachfunktion gestellt, ich hab 3 Soldaten nur in der einen Runde verloren, die die Alien sofort ausführen durften... das war mir dann echt ZU blöd - ein Verlust und ein Verletzter, okay... aber 3??? Nee, muss nicht sein


----------



## Scholdarr (10. Februar 2016)

Ja, die Kampagne ist definitiv länger. Zumindest dann, wenn man sich Zeit lässt.


----------



## Elektrostuhl (11. Februar 2016)

XCOM 2 gefällt mir sehr gut. Ich bin echt gespannt wie tief es geht.


----------



## LowriderRoxx (11. Februar 2016)

Scheinbar kann man via Capslock die Dauer des Debriefings am Ende einer Mission massiv reduzieren: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=diAVEAXdKSg

Da frag ich mich, was für weitere Schnipsel vom Debugging/Developer Mode noch aktiv sind. Bisher kannte ich nur Numpad+/-, wodurch in den Optionen ein Regler für die Animationsgeschwindigkeit aktiviert wird.


----------



## Herbboy (11. Februar 2016)

Ich hab da mal zwei Fragen:

- wann kommen PSI-fähige Soldaten? Ich hab das Labor gebaut, aber keiner meiner Soldaten kann dort ausgebildet werden. Oder muss man die Leute erst auf eine PSI-Eignung hin prüfen, wie beim letzten Teil? Wenn ja: wo? Habe nichts gefunden... 
- wegen eines doofen Bugs hab ich einen der Soldaten nicht rechtzeitig in die Abholzone bringen können. Er gilt als "gefangen genommen". Wird man eine Mission bekommen, in der man den befreien kann, oder ist der verloren? 

Der Bug war btw echt doof: ein verblutender Soldat, den ich per Goliath stabilisiert hatte, lag grafisch gesehen in der ersten Etage - als ich dann extra da hin kletterte, konnte ich den Soldaten aber nicht tragen, obwohl ich an sich direkt neben dem stand. Ich konnte aber eine weitere medizinische Maßnahme wählen - die hab ich durchgeführt, der Soldat wachte wieder auf, aber wird eine Etage weiter unten hingestellt...   Für den Helfer fehlten dann am Ende der Mission genau 5 Felder bis zur Abholzone, obwohl ich die ganze Zeit über das Maximum an Laufweg genutzt hab. D.h ohne den Bug wäre das nicht passiert...


----------



## Peter Bathge (11. Februar 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> - wann kommen PSI-fähige Soldaten? Ich hab das Labor gebaut, aber keiner meiner Soldaten kann dort ausgebildet werden. Oder muss man die Leute erst auf eine PSI-Eignung hin prüfen, wie beim letzten Teil? Wenn ja: wo? Habe nichts gefunden...



Du kannst nur Rekruten ohne Klasse zu Psi-Soldaten ausbilden.


----------



## LowriderRoxx (11. Februar 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> - wegen eines doofen Bugs hab ich einen der Soldaten nicht rechtzeitig in die Abholzone bringen können. Er gilt als "gefangen genommen". Wird man eine Mission bekommen, in der man den befreien kann, oder ist der verloren?


Der kann in einer zufälligen VIP-Rettungsmission auftauchen. Danach steht er wieder zur Verfügung.


----------



## Herbboy (11. Februar 2016)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Du kannst nur Rekruten ohne Klasse zu Psi-Soldaten ausbilden.


 ach so, okay... dann muss ich erstmal neue Soldaten rekrutieren. Wurde das denn irgendwann mal im Spiel gesagt? Hab davon nix mitbekommen... 

@Lowrider: thx!


----------



## LowriderRoxx (11. Februar 2016)

Die Avenger Defence Mission kann schonmal aus dem Ruder laufen: https://imgur.com/a/6m5JS (Quelle)

Ich hatte beim letzten Mal bereits nach 62 Kills keine Lust mehr, von daher: Respekt!


----------



## Scholdarr (11. Februar 2016)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Du kannst nur Rekruten ohne Klasse zu Psi-Soldaten ausbilden.



Übrigens gerade einer meiner größten Kritikpunkte am Spiel, da das überhaupt nicht erklärt wird. Es gibt auch keinerlei Anreiz dazu, PSI-Soldaten auszubilden, noch wird einem überhaupt erklärt, dass es eine ganz neue Soldatenklasse gibt. Ich bin auf Basis von EU und EW davon ausgegangen, dass man wie früher Soldaten einfach upgraden kann - und dass sich die positiven Effekte davon eher in Grenzen halten.

Jetzt bin ich schon weit fortgeschritten im Spiel und hab viele Soldaten auf dem höchsten Rang, aber noch kein einziges Mal mit einem PSI-Soldaten gespielt, die jetzt auch alle erst langwierig im Labor hochgelevelt werden müssen. Schade, weil ich jetzt doch neugierig bin, was die so draufhaben. Aber auf Level 2 sind die viel zu schwach für die Gegner, gegen die ich jetzt antreten muss... :/


----------



## Herbboy (11. Februar 2016)

LowriderRoxx schrieb:


> Die Avenger Defence Mission kann schonmal aus dem Ruder laufen: https://imgur.com/a/6m5JS (Quelle)
> 
> Ich hatte beim letzten Mal bereits nach 62 Kills keine Lust mehr, von daher: Respekt!


   Pah, lächerlich: der hat ja 6 Alien entkommen lassen, gaaanz schwach...


----------



## LowriderRoxx (11. Februar 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich schon weit fortgeschritten im Spiel und hab viele Soldaten auf dem höchsten Rang, aber noch kein einziges Mal mit einem PSI-Soldaten gespielt, die jetzt auch alle erst langwierig im Labor hochgelevelt werden müssen. Schade, weil ich jetzt doch neugierig bin, was die so draufhaben. Aber auf Level 2 sind die viel zu schwach für die Gegner, gegen die ich jetzt antreten muss... :/


Bei den Psi Operatives bekommst du mit jedem "Level" drei zufällige Skills zur Auswahl. So stehen die Chancen nicht schlecht, dass dir die stärksten Skills sehr schnell zur Verfügung stehen. 

Beispiel:
Grundausbildung - 5 Tage
Void Rift - 10 Tage
Domination - 8 Tage

Ergebnis: absolutes Monster nach nur 23 Tagen Ausbildung.


----------



## Scholdarr (11. Februar 2016)

LowriderRoxx schrieb:


> Bei den Psi Operatives bekommst du mit jedem "Level" drei zufällige Skills zur Auswahl. So stehen die Chancen nicht schlecht, dass dir die stärksten Skills sehr schnell zur Verfügung stehen.
> 
> [...]
> 
> Ergebnis: absolutes Monster nach nur 23 Tagen Ausbildung.



Hm, ok, aber zum einen sind 23 Tage ziemlich viel für meinen Spielstand (habe bereits alles erforscht...) und zum anderen hängt das eben sehr vom Glück ab. Ich finde es sehr schade, dass Fireaxis diese PSI-Geschichte nicht besser ins Spiel integriert hat und nicht besser erklärt hat, was sich dadurch für Vorteile ergeben.


----------



## Herbboy (11. Februar 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Hm, ok, aber zum einen sind 23 Tage ziemlich viel für meinen Spielstand (habe bereits alles erforscht...) und zum anderen hängt das eben sehr vom Glück ab. Ich finde es sehr schade, dass Fireaxis diese PSI-Geschichte nicht besser ins Spiel integriert hat und nicht besser erklärt hat, was sich dadurch für Vorteile ergeben.


 
Also, erstens ist das Spiel ja prädistiniert dazu, es nicht nur 1x zu spielen   und zweitens kannst du das Labor erweitern, um 2 Soldaten gleichzeitig auszubilden, und AFAIK noch nen Ingenieur mit reinsetzen, so dass die Ausbildung schneller geht.


----------



## Scholdarr (11. Februar 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, erstens ist das Spiel ja prädistiniert dazu, es nicht nur 1x zu spielen   und zweitens kannst du das Labor erweitern, um 2 Soldaten gleichzeitig auszubilden, und AFAIK noch nen Ingenieur mit reinsetzen, so dass die Ausbildung schneller geht.


Danke, hab ich schon gemacht.

Zwei mal durchspielen ist so ne Sache, das mach ich eigentlich nie. Dafür sind meine Interessen zu breit gefächert und meine Zeit zu knapp. Wenn der erste Durchgang nicht sitzt, dann wars das leider meistens.


----------



## Herbboy (11. Februar 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Danke, hab ich schon gemacht.
> 
> Zwei mal durchspielen ist so ne Sache, das mach ich eigentlich nie. Dafür sind meine Interessen zu breit gefächert und meine Zeit zu knapp. Wenn der erste Durchgang nicht sitzt, dann wars das leider meistens.


 bei den meisten Games mach ich das auch so, aber solche Spiele oder überhaupt viele Strategiespiele mach ich gern mehrfach, oft auch mal nur mal eben 2-3 kleinen Missionen für 30 Min


----------



## Scholdarr (11. Februar 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> bei den meisten Games mach ich das auch so, aber solche Spiele oder überhaupt viele Strategiespiele mach ich gern mehrfach, oft auch mal nur mal eben 2-3 kleinen Missionen für 30 Min



Naja, kommt eben drauf an. Eine volle Kampagne bei XCOM2 dauert mindestens 20 Stunden, eher mehr. Dazu wird es wohl zumindest in den nächsten Monaten eher nicht kommen. Einzelne Kämpfe hingegen vielleicht.


----------



## Elektrostuhl (12. Februar 2016)

Also ein 2. Durchlauf auf einem höheren Schwierigkeitsgrad ist fest eingeplant bei mir. Aber mal so in die Runde gefragt: wenn man die Einzelspieler-Kampagne durch hat, womit beschäftigt sich der XCOM2-Crack?


----------



## Herbboy (12. Februar 2016)

Elektrostuhl schrieb:


> ... womit beschäftigt sich der XCOM2-Crack?


 mit dem Umgehen des Kopierschutzes, nehme ich mal an ^^ 

Ich bin sicher, dass ich xcom2 immer wieder mal spielen werde. Ansonsten ist mein Spielespektrum sehr breit, kann sein, dass ich mal ne Woche nur einen Shooter spiele oder 2 Wochen nur ProEvolutionSoccer, kann auch sein, dass ich innerhalb von einer Woche 20 verschiedene Spiele je eine Stunde spiele...


----------



## Scholdarr (12. Februar 2016)

Elektrostuhl schrieb:


> Also ein 2. Durchlauf auf einem höheren Schwierigkeitsgrad ist fest eingeplant bei mir. Aber mal so in die Runde gefragt: wenn man die Einzelspieler-Kampagne durch hat, womit beschäftigt sich der XCOM2-Crack?



Willst du Empfehlungen für andere rundenbasierte Taktikspiele, oder wie darf man die Frage verstehen? 

Ich spiele eigentlich so gut wie alle Genres, je nach Lust und Laune.


----------



## Elektrostuhl (12. Februar 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Willst du Empfehlungen für andere rundenbasierte Taktikspiele, oder wie darf man die Frage verstehen?



Nicht wirklich. Für mich bedient vorerst XCOM2 das Genre ganz gut.  



Scholdarr schrieb:


> Ich spiele eigentlich so gut wie alle Genres, je nach Lust und Laune.



Same here. Deswegen war die Frage auch nicht als Beratung für das Genre zu verstehen, sondern war allgemein gehalten. Ich möchte einfach nur wissen, wovon XCOM2 nach abgeschlossener Kampagne lebt. Was macht den Wiederspielwert aus? Ich frage, weil ich mit XCOM2 neu in die Reihe eingestiegen bin und Spieler mit etlichen hundert Spielstunden bei den Vorgängern angetroffen habe.


----------



## Elektrostuhl (12. Februar 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> mit dem Umgehen des Kopierschutzes, nehme ich mal an ^^



Wir brauchen ein Stilblüten-Thread!


----------



## Scholdarr (13. Februar 2016)

Elektrostuhl schrieb:


> Ich frage, weil ich mit XCOM2 neu in die Reihe eingestiegen bin und Spieler mit etlichen hundert Spielstunden bei den Vorgängern angetroffen habe.


Hm, eigentlich gibt es nur die Kampagne, die du erneut durchspielen kannst, evtl. mit anderen Taktiken/Klassen und auf einen höheren Schwierigkeitsgrad.

Ansonsten kannst du nur noch auf Mods warten.


----------



## Elektrostuhl (13. Februar 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Hm, eigentlich gibt es nur die Kampagne, die du erneut durchspielen kannst, evtl. mit anderen Taktiken/Klassen und auf einen höheren Schwierigkeitsgrad.



Hab ich mir fast schon gedacht. Dürfte auch reichen. Bis zum Commander ist eh noch ein langer Weg für mich. Wie ist eigentlich der Schwierigkeitsgrad Commander? Also für jemanden, der von sich behaupten würde, er kenne diese Reihe oder Rundenstrategie allgemein gut. Schwierig? Man liest ja viel darüber, dass u.a. auch der Schwierigkeitsgrad angezogen wurde in XCOM2. Mich hat das Ding gerade auf leicht so fertig gemacht. Ein ganzes Team verheizt. 



Scholdarr schrieb:


> Ansonsten kannst du nur noch auf Mods warten.



Soweit bin ich noch nicht, wenn ich überhaupt so weit komme. Jetzt wäre es der reinste Overkill.


----------



## Scholdarr (13. Februar 2016)

Elektrostuhl schrieb:


> Hab ich mir fast schon gedacht. Dürfte auch reichen. Bis zum Commander ist eh noch ein langer Weg für mich. Wie ist eigentlich der Schwierigkeitsgrad Commander? Also für jemanden, der von sich behaupten würde, er kenne diese Reihe oder Rundenstrategie allgemein gut. Schwierig? Man liest ja viel darüber, dass u.a. auch der Schwierigkeitsgrad angezogen wurde in XCOM2. Mich hat das Ding gerade auf leicht so fertig gemacht. Ein ganzes Team verheizt.



Wenn du schon auf leicht Probleme hast, dann wird Commander wahrscheinlich richtig, richtig schwierig werden. Zumal da nicht nur die Gegner stärken werden und deine Tefferchancen geringer, sondern auch das Rundenlimit in den Missionen weiter abnimmt. Aber Übung macht den Meister.


----------



## Spassbremse (13. Februar 2016)

Elektrostuhl schrieb:


> wenn man die Einzelspieler-Kampagne durch hat, womit beschäftigt sich der XCOM2-Crack?



Der probiert es in einem höheren Schwierigkeitsgrad gleich noch einmal und freut sich auf 



Spoiler



die in der Endsequenz angedeutete Fortsetzung zu "Terror from the Deep"


----------



## Elektrostuhl (13. Februar 2016)

Ich glaube ich habe mich verrannt, wenn das in XCOM2 möglich sein sollte. Zumindest habe ich dieses Gefühl und beabsichtige nach 12 Stunden einen Neustart. Das Spiel macht mich fertig.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (13. Februar 2016)

Elektrostuhl schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich habe mich verrannt, wenn das in XCOM2 möglich sein sollte. Zumindest habe ich dieses Gefühl und beabsichtige nach 12 Stunden einen Neustart. Das Spiel macht mich fertig.



Ach das ist doch in allen Teilen möglich, die Kunst ist es doch sich aus dieser misslichen Lage wieder zu befreien, aber oftmals ist ein Neubeginn doch die bessere Alternative. Schon gar wenn man Rundentaktik nicht häufig spielt. 

Und zum Thema "Was macht man wenn man eine Kampange abgeschlossen hat".
Ganz einfach: Nochmal spielen! Und wenn man keine Lust auf einen höheren Schwierigkeitsgrad hat, dann eben nochmal auf dem mittleren zocken. Die Rundenkämpfe sind motivierend, schenken einem nichts und machen tierisch Laune.


----------



## Elektrostuhl (14. Februar 2016)

Den Krieg verloren.  Aber schon sehr geil gemacht das Spiel. Mit dem neu erlangten Wissen geht es jetzt in die nächste Runde.


----------



## LowriderRoxx (14. Februar 2016)

Hab jetzt meine erste Runde Bronzeman/Commander durch und in strategischer Hinsicht finde ich es sehr schade, dass der Avatar Doom Ticker quasi irrelevant ist: durch die Gnadenfrist kann man immer in Ruhe eine Story oder Facility Mission erledigen, um den Countdown zurückzusetzen. Dadurch wiederum kann man sich voll und ganz auf die taktischen Aspekte konzentrieren. 

Und sobald man einen gewissen Ausrüstungsstand erreicht hat, bricht der Schwierigkeitsgrad eh ein, wie schon bei EU/EW. 

Wirklich empfehlen kann ich jedoch für jeden diese Mod-Sammlung. Besonders "Stop Wasting My Time" ist einfach glorreich.


----------



## Ruffnek (15. Februar 2016)

Bekommt man diesmal keine Waffenplattform? Wenn doch, was muss ich dafür erforschen?


----------



## Matthias Dammes (15. Februar 2016)

Ruffnek schrieb:


> Bekommt man diesmal keine Waffenplattform? Wenn doch, was muss ich dafür erforschen?



Nein, Mechs gibt es diesmal nicht.


----------



## Taiwez (15. Februar 2016)

An alle Hobbygeneräle hier im Thread:

Nehmt ihr besonders früh viele Regionen ein, also investiert auch dementsprechend früh in ein Kommunikationszentrum? Ich habe auf meinem jetzigen Spielstand schon wieder das Problem, das ich einfach nicht früh genug das Avatar-Projekt stören kann und ich deshalb nun arge Zeitprobleme habe. An welchen anderen Ecken spart ihr dafür? Ich hab am Anfang in das Ausbildungs- Zentrum und die Waffenkammer investiert, um so möglichst früh Exo-Anzüge zu bekommen und meine Rekruten entsprechend auszubilden und habe eigentlich positive Erfahrungen damit gemacht, aber ich hänge nun ziemlich arg hinterher im Zeitplan. Ne Schattenkammer müsste ich als nächstes bauen, aber dann habe ich wieder keine Knete... Habt ihr Anregungen, was ich besser machen könnte in der Hinsicht?

Danke schon einmal für die Tipps!


----------



## Spassbremse (15. Februar 2016)

@ Taiwez:

Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass man das Avatar-Projekt eigentlich großzügig ignorieren kann. 
Wichtig ist nur, die Story nicht ganz zu vernachlässigen, denn hierbei lässt sich der Avatar-Fortschritt eigentlich immer um 2-3 Punkte zurücksetzen.
Die Alien-Basen habe ich weitestgehend unbeachtet gelassen, solange sie zu weit vom eigenen Gebiet entfernt lagen.

Grundsätzlich war meine Priorität, die wichtigen Kontinentalboni einzuheimsen. Im Gegensatz zum Vorgänger sind diese jedoch diesmal vollkommen randomisiert, es gibt außerdem erheblich mehr, als es Kontinente gibt; d. h., in jedem neuen Spiel wird es eine vollkommen andere Zusammensetzung geben; aber besonders wichtig fand ich, gerade am Anfang, beschleunigte Forschung, reduzierte Testbereichskosten und bessere Preise am Schwarzmarkt. 

Ich habe mich außerdem zuerst auf die "billigen" Kontinente gestürzt, Europa, Südamerika und Ozeanien, da diese nur aus jeweils 2 Regionen bestehen und auch nur ein Funkrelais erfordern, um den Bonus freizuschalten.


----------



## Taiwez (15. Februar 2016)

Wie früh im Spiel bist du das Ganze angegangen? Mir scheint, das ich noch gar nicht sooo weit bin, aber immerhin konnte ich jetzt die Ufo Mission schaffen.. 

Ich spiele ja auf Ironman, da hab ich gestern auch wieder 2 meiner besten Soldaten verloren, so ärgerlich.. und einige Sachen hätte ich lieber auch früher als später erforscht, aber im großen und ganzen bin ich jetzt eigentlich ganz zufrieden. Ich werd mal einen ingenieur beim Komm-Zentrum abstellen, dann kann ich erst mal noch weitere Gebiete erschließen. 

Was mir positiv aufgefallen ist; die Gadgets sind viel nützlicher als im Vorgänger. Blendgranaten und die Täuschkörper finde ich bis jetzt am nützlichsten, aber auch die Exo-Suits finde ich geil, weswegen ich auch auf die primär gehe. Die geben mir einfach so viel Zerstörungskraft, da freut sich das Xcom-Herz.


----------



## Spassbremse (15. Februar 2016)

Taiwez schrieb:


> Wie früh im Spiel bist du das Ganze angegangen? Mir scheint, das ich noch gar nicht sooo weit bin, aber immerhin konnte ich jetzt die Ufo Mission schaffen..



Tipp: Die UFO-Mission wird wohl leichter, wenn man bis dahin die Schiffsgeschütze gebaut hat - die nützen anscheinend nur bei dieser Mission, danach nicht mehr.

Es ist wohl auch sinnvoll, recht früh eine Werkstatt zu bauen, und die möglichst mittig zu platzieren, so dass links und rechts, oben und unten davon Räume platzieren kann; die Werkstatt-Gremlins sind gerade zu Beginn sehr sinnvoll, wenn man nur wenig Ingenieure hat.

Ansonsten habe ich, wie gesagt, die Avatar-Fortschrittsanzeige nur so halb im Auge behalten. Erst so ab 60-70% fühlte ich mich so langsam mal genötigt, etwas zu unternehmen. Schwer zu sagen, wann genau das war. 
Ich habe mir jedenfalls insgesamt relativ viel Zeit gelassen und das Spiel am 20. Dezember (ingame natürlich) beendet.


----------



## Taiwez (15. Februar 2016)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Tipp: Die UFO-Mission wird wohl leichter, wenn man bis dahin die Schiffsgeschütze gebaut hat - die nützen anscheinend nur bei dieser Mission, danach nicht mehr.
> 
> Es ist wohl auch sinnvoll, recht früh eine Werkstatt zu bauen, und die möglichst mittig zu platzieren, so dass links und rechts, oben und unten davon Räume platzieren kann; die Werkstatt-Gremlins sind gerade zu Beginn sehr sinnvoll, wenn man nur wenig Ingenieure hat.
> 
> ...



Tatsächlich habe ich einfach die Spawnpunkte der neuen Einheiten gecampt, die Mission hatte ja keine zeitliche Begrenzung, also habe ich alle meine Soldaten an der Rampe und den Bäumen postiert und die Gegner kommen lassen- mal abgesehen von Granatentreffern hat das auch wunderbar funktioniert, ich habe im Endeffekt einen grade neu ausgebildeten Scharfschützen verloren, das kann ich verkraften. 

Ich habe jetzt 2 Kontinente unter meiner Kontrolle, Europa und Afrika(da habe ich angefangen), jetzt schau ich in Neu-Indien, weil da ein Avatar-Projekt im Bau ist, die Missionen kenne ich auch noch gar nicht.

Das mit der Werkstatt setze ich nachher direkt um, dann kommt die erst und dann die Schattenkammer. Ich hab im Moment 3 Ingenieure und Wissentschaftler, komme mehr oder weniger klar damit.


----------



## Herbboy (15. Februar 2016)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Es ist wohl auch sinnvoll, recht früh eine Werkstatt zu bauen, und die möglichst mittig zu platzieren, so dass links und rechts, oben und unten davon Räume platzieren kann; die Werkstatt-Gremlins sind gerade zu Beginn sehr sinnvoll, wenn man nur wenig Ingenieure hat.


 Wofür sind die denn überhaupt da, das ist mir nicht ganz klar geworden...? ^^  Ich hab die Werkstatt jetzt erst ganz am Schluss gebaut in der Annahme, dass diese Gremlins kleine Helfer auf dem Schlachtfeld seien wie die Goliaths ^^ 



> Ansonsten habe ich, wie gesagt, die Avatar-Fortschrittsanzeige nur so halb im Auge behalten. Erst so ab 60-70% fühlte ich mich so langsam mal genötigt, etwas zu unternehmen. Schwer zu sagen, wann genau das war.
> Ich habe mir jedenfalls insgesamt relativ viel Zeit gelassen und das Spiel am 20. Dezember (ingame natürlich) beendet.


  Und welches Jahr?


----------



## Taiwez (15. Februar 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Wofür sind die denn überhaupt da, das ist mir nicht ganz klar geworden...? ^^  Ich hab die Werkstatt jetzt erst ganz am Schluss gebaut in der Annahme, dass diese Gremlins kleine Helfer auf dem Schlachtfeld seien wie die Goliaths ^^



Ich glaube die haben ne ähnliche Funktion wie die Ingis, also Verkürzung von Arbeiten.


----------



## LowriderRoxx (15. Februar 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Wofür sind die denn überhaupt da, das ist mir nicht ganz klar geworden...? ^^  Ich hab die Werkstatt jetzt erst ganz am Schluss gebaut in der Annahme, dass diese Gremlins kleine Helfer auf dem Schlachtfeld seien wie die Goliaths ^^


Das sind Engineers, die auf die angrenzenden Räume beschränkt sind. Setzt man einen/zwei menschlichen Engineer rein, bekommt man zwei/vier Gremlins, die man nach Belieben einsetzen kann.


----------



## Spassbremse (15. Februar 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Wofür sind die denn überhaupt da, das ist mir nicht ganz klar geworden...? ^^  Ich hab die Werkstatt jetzt erst ganz am Schluss gebaut in der Annahme, dass diese Gremlins kleine Helfer auf dem Schlachtfeld seien wie die Goliaths ^^



Gremlins sind diese kleinen Drohnen. Es gibt sie in drei Schlachtfeldausführungen, die von Spezialisten verwendet werden und eben als Werkstattvariante (ich schätze, sowas wie Lily Shens persönliche Drohne). Der Vorteil ist, dass diese Werkstatt-Gremlins eben einen Ingenieur ersetzen können, das funktioniert aber nur, wenn der Raum a) überhaupt Ingenieure für den Betrieb erfordert (logisch) und b) an die Werkstatt angrenzt.



> Und welches Jahr?



Das erste, sonst hätte ich es extra erwähnt.
Es gibt ja ein Achievement, das Spiel vor dem 1. Juli zu schaffen (was ich bislang als ziemlich schwierig empfinden würde), aber bei normal-zügigem Spielverhalten sollte man XCOM relativ problemlos September/Oktober beenden können.


----------



## Herbboy (15. Februar 2016)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Das erste, sonst hätte ich es extra erwähnt.
> Es gibt ja ein Achievement, das Spiel vor dem 1. Juli zu schaffen (was ich bislang als ziemlich schwierig empfinden würde), aber bei normal-zügigem Spielverhalten sollte man XCOM relativ problemlos September/Oktober beenden können.


 Ich hab mal nachgesehen, bin im Februar 2036. Ich hätte jetzt gedacht, dass es länger war, denn so oft wie man mal 5, mal 7 Tage scannt, 14 tage Forschung hier, 14 tage verletzter Soldat dort... kam mir länger vor   ich hab grad alle Länder kontaktiert, die möglich sind, und könnte wohl auch schon die Hauptbasis angreifen.


----------



## Ruffnek (16. Februar 2016)

Bin jetzt im Juli 2035. Viel zu erforschen gibt es leider nicht mehr im Moment.  Finde das es ziemlich wenig Waffen gibt im Vergleich zu der Klassik UFO  Reihe.  War aber schon in xcom so.


----------



## Elektrostuhl (20. Februar 2016)

Lässt  sich eigentlich die Anordnung der Räume in der Avenger nachträglich ändern?


----------



## Spassbremse (20. Februar 2016)

Elektrostuhl schrieb:


> Lässt  sich eigentlich die Anordnung der Räume in der Avenger nachträglich ändern?



Ja, das ist möglich - Du kannst vorhandene Räume jederzeit abreißen. Dazu in Technikabteilung, "Einrichtungen bauen" und von dort kannst Du per Klick auf das rote "X" den jeweiligen Raum entfernen.

Achtung, das passiert nach einer Sicherheitsfrage umgehend und ist nicht wieder rückgängig zu machen, es gibt keine "(Rück)Bauzeit", der Raum ist sofort wieder frei.


----------



## Elektrostuhl (21. Februar 2016)

Dass die Werkstatt möglichst mittig platziert werden sollte, habe ich hier schon aufgeschnappt. Habt ihr weitere Tipps für die Anordnung der Räume auf der Avenger?


----------



## Elektrostuhl (22. Februar 2016)

Hier möchte wohl niemand sein Wissen teilen, ihr gemeinen ADVENT-Anhänger.  Liege ich denn dann richtig damit, dass die Avenger eine wichtige taktische Komponente ist, oder schenke ich ihr damit zu viel Beachtung?


----------



## Spassbremse (22. Februar 2016)

Elektrostuhl schrieb:


> Hier möchte wohl niemand sein Wissen teilen, ihr gemeinen ADVENT-Anhänger.  Liege ich denn dann richtig damit, dass die Avenger eine wichtige taktische Komponente ist, oder schenke ich ihr damit zu viel Beachtung?



Taktisch? Nein, abgesehen von der einzigen (theoretisch soll die häufiger möglich sein, bei mir gab's die nur ein einziges Mal) Verteidigungsmission spielt die Avenger taktisch keine Rolle - wenn Du etwas mehr Feuerkraft wünschst, solltest Du die Verteidigungsgeschütze frühzeitig bauen, die Mission lässt sich aber auch ohne Türme ganz gut bewerkstelligen.

Strategisch ist die richtige Raumplatzierung durchaus sinnvoll. Werkstatt habe ich ja schon erwähnt und der Bonus, ein Energierelais auf alte Alien-Leitungen zu bauen, ist eigentlich auch ziemlich klar. 
Ansonsten ist es v. a. zu Beginn m. E. sinnvoll, schnell die Räume freizuräumen.

Wichtig sind am Anfang v.a. folgende Räume. Kommunikationszentrum -> mehr Regionen = mehr Geld (insgesamt benötigt man zwei solcher Zentren, vollausgebaut reicht das, um alle Regionen im Spiel abdecken zu können)
Die Werkstatt ist sinnvoll (wie gesagt, mittig platzieren), da sie hilft, Ingenieure einzusparen - die Gremlins helfen sogar bei Bauarbeiten im Schiff, natürlich nur, wenn der betreffende Raum angrenzt.

Ansonsten möglichst bald Testbereich, AWC (Lazarett) und Guerilla-Schule. 

Labor fand ich am überflüssigsten, die Forschung geht eigentlich flott genug, wenn man immer darauf achtet, verfügbare Wissenschaftler zu rekrutieren.

Und natürlich immer darauf achten, dass ausreichend Energie zu Verfügung steht. Man muss übrigens nicht zwingend sofort einen neuen Raum bauen, viele Räume lassen sich upgraden.

PSI-Labor hängt von der persönlichen Spielweise ab, ich halte es für unverzichtbar, reicht aber imho ab Midgame locker aus, da das Training recht fix geht. 
Ich habe in meinem ersten Durchgang meinen ersten PSI-Soldaten dann ausgebildet, als ich bereits die beste PSI-Ausrüstung erforscht habe.


----------



## Elektrostuhl (22. Februar 2016)

Sehr geil. Danke dir. Ich habe nämlich so gut wie alles was du aufzählst verkehrt gemacht. Dadurch erschien mir das alles komplexer. Auch weil ich Dinge wie den Bau des Kommunikationszentrums viel zu spät angegangen bin. Der Zusammenhang von Kommunikationszentrum und Kontakte herstellen z.B., da hat es bei mir viel zu spät "Klick" gemacht. Oder das Freiräumen der Räume. Alles viel zu spät umgesetzt. Lediglich die Werkstatt strategisch richtig gesetzt und auch nur, weil ich das hier aufgeschnappt hatte. 

Ok. Die Avenger ist also nicht so wichtig wie angenommen, aber darf auch nicht komplett vernachlässigt werden. Ich denke ich bin jetzt soweit, dass ich sagen kann, die Spielmechanik in XCOM2 zu verstehen. Auf zum dritten Durchgang.


----------



## Spassbremse (22. Februar 2016)

Elektrostuhl schrieb:


> Ok. Die Avenger ist also nicht so wichtig wie angenommen, aber darf auch nicht komplett vernachlässigt werden. Ich denke ich bin jetzt soweit, dass ich sagen kann, die Spielmechanik in XCOM2 zu verstehen. Auf zum dritten Durchgang.



Oh, da hast Du mich vielleicht falsch verstanden. _*Strategisch *_ist die Avenger schon sehr wichtig, denn ohne Räume wie Guerilla-Schule, AWC und Testbereich und natürlich die Komm.-Zentrale(n) ist der Feldzug letztlich zum Scheitern verurteilt.
Gut, möglicherweise *kann* man das Spiel mit der Basisausrüstung schaffen, aber das stelle ich mir dann unnötig hart vor. 

*Taktisch* dagegen hat sie, abgesehen von der Möglichkeit, Verteidigungstürme zur Verteidigung zu nutzen, keine unmittelbare Funktion (mittelbar natürlich schon, schließlich erforscht und produziert man dort ja neue, bessere Ausrüstung für die Einsätze).


----------



## Elektrostuhl (22. Februar 2016)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Oh, da hast Du mich vielleicht falsch verstanden. _*Strategisch *_ist die Avenger schon sehr wichtig, denn ohne Räume wie Guerilla-Schule, AWC und Testbereich und natürlich die Komm.-Zentrale(n) ist der Feldzug letztlich zum Scheitern verurteilt.



Nein, nein. Alles gut. Ich denke ich habe dich richtig verstanden. Ich habe den Fehler gemacht, einfach die Avenger fast vollständig zu vernachlässigen. Erfahrene Spieler dürften den Feldzug dann trotzdem erfolgreich abschliessen. Ich glaube es gibt dafür sogar ein Achievement. Bei mir war das aber wie du schon sagtest zum Scheitern verurteilt. 

Bei meinem ersten Durchgang habe ich taktisch viel Mist gebaut. Z.b. die Figuren fast immer viel zu weit bewegt, sodass sie keine Aktionspunkte mehr hatten und natürlich auch in Sachen Kriegsführung. Da habe ich mich nicht sonderlich geschickt angestellt. Das ging dann im zweiten Durchlauf schon sehr viel besser. So gut, dass die Avenger in Vergessenheit geriet.

Heute Abend starte ich einen neuen, hoffentlich erfolgreichen Feldzug. Btw. Die Aktion "Nachladen" - ist die immer nur möglich wenn das Magazin leer ist?


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (22. Februar 2016)

So der Krieg ist gewonnen. Addon kann kommen. 
Nur hätte ich mir mehr Missionen vom Kaliber der Abschlussmission gewünscht, schöne Länge und die Herausforderung stieg, zwar war dies nur der enormen Masse an Gegnern geschuldet, dennoch fordernd. Was mir aber noch fehlte waren Adventtruppen, die selber Hacken dürfen und so z.b. die Drohne des Spezialisten deaktiveren oder sogar für den Einsatz zerstören, das kleine Ding war am Ende viel zu stark. Auch fand ich einige Attacken der Gegner ziemlich harmlos, da diese oft eine Runde "aufladen" mussten, so waren Archon und Sectopod bloß Kugelfang. Der Andromedon war da wirklich eine nette Abwechslung. 
Gut vielleicht hätte ich gleich auf Commander beginnen sollen, nur könnte es da auch kommen, dass sich diese Mechaniken schnell aushebeln lassen und die Gegner keine wirkliche Bedrohung mehr darstellen, wenn Feuerfedern und Flächenangriff des Sectopods mir erstmal ne weitere Runde schenken.


----------



## Elektrostuhl (9. März 2016)

Anarchy's Children DLC erscheint am 17. März.


----------



## Taiwez (17. März 2016)

Ich habe gestern mal wieder nach etwas längerer (Zwangs-)Pause Xcom 2 gestartet und hatte direkt in der ersten Mission massive Bugprobleme, die bei mir sonst vorher noch nie aufgetreten sind. Wenn ich meine Soldaten in den Wachposten-Modus versetzt habe und Gegner in diesen gelaufen sind, so hat das Spiel die Animationen komplett nicht abgespielt, heißt also im Umkehrschluss auch, das die entsprechenden Sequenzen alle gar nicht oder verbuggt abgespielt wurden. 

Wie gesagt, das ist bei mir voher nie vorgekommen, wurde da zwischendurch gepatcht, gibt es da Fixes für? Ich probier heute Abend noch mal einen anderen Spielstand aus, vielleicht ist der einfach nur verbuggt, aber wenn ich 30 Sekunden lang auf sich nicht bewegende Gegner und Soldaten blicken muss, damit was passiert, dann ist das ein Stimmungskiller..


----------



## Herbboy (17. März 2016)

Taiwez schrieb:


> Ich habe gestern mal wieder nach etwas längerer (Zwangs-)Pause Xcom 2 gestartet und hatte direkt in der ersten Mission massive Bugprobleme, die bei mir sonst vorher noch nie aufgetreten sind. Wenn ich meine Soldaten in den Wachposten-Modus versetzt habe und Gegner in diesen gelaufen sind, so hat das Spiel die Animationen komplett nicht abgespielt, heißt also im Umkehrschluss auch, das die entsprechenden Sequenzen alle gar nicht oder verbuggt abgespielt wurden.
> 
> Wie gesagt, das ist bei mir voher nie vorgekommen, wurde da zwischendurch gepatcht, gibt es da Fixes für? Ich probier heute Abend noch mal einen anderen Spielstand aus, vielleicht ist der einfach nur verbuggt, aber wenn ich 30 Sekunden lang auf sich nicht bewegende Gegner und Soldaten blicken muss, damit was passiert, dann ist das ein Stimmungskiller..


   das passiert bei mir auch ab und ab, aber nicht oft


----------



## Taiwez (17. März 2016)

Wenn ich hier grade schon mal einen älteren Thread ausgrabe, dann nutze ich das Ganze auch richtig und frage mal allgemein in die Runde, ob und welche Mods ihr so installiert habt oder ob ihr wie ich Vanilla spielt/gespielt habt, würde mich interessieren.


----------



## daLexi (7. November 2016)

Nur das was der Spielentwickler so an DLCs nachgeliefert hat.
Sonst keine Mods zur Zeit.


----------



## Taikun777 (7. November 2016)

Moin!

Free Camera Rotation
More Maps Pack
Numeric Health Display
Perfect Information
Stop Wasting My Time
SWR Aiming Angels
SWR Hidden Potential
SWR Not Created Equal
Wound Recalibration

Have Fun


----------



## Hypertrax99 (7. November 2016)

Habe anfangs ohne und später mit:

Free Camera Rotation
Stop Wasting My Time


----------

